# Steam: Verbraucherzentrale hofft auf Gerichtsverhandlung für Weiterverkauf von Spielen



## Gast1669461003 (22. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Verbraucherzentrale hofft auf Gerichtsverhandlung für Weiterverkauf von Spielen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Verbraucherzentrale hofft auf Gerichtsverhandlung für Weiterverkauf von Spielen


----------



## remca (22. Juli 2013)

Also, ob das so gut ist wenn man Steam dazu zwingt das Spiele wiederverkauft werden können ist sehr fraglich, den Valve wird sich ohne Zweifel den Verlust bei den Erstkäufern wieder reinholen.
Ergo werden Spiele einfach teurer, oder es wird bei den Aktionen (Summer Sale etc.) eingespart.  
Für mich ist das ganze eh nicht nachvollziehbar, wer seine Spiele verkaufen möchte muss ja keine Steam gebundenen Games kaufen, ich finde die Plattform momentan genial, und hoffe nicht das sie durch Bürokratie "zerstört" wird.


----------



## Kerusame (22. Juli 2013)

mit dem kleinen aber feinen haken, dass viele spiele nur in verbindung mit steamaccount nutzbar sind - auch wenn du dir im laden ne disk holst. @remca
und sobald man sie mit steam nutzt, sie automatisch accountgebunden sind.
auch sollte eine neutralität der software da sein - soll heißen, es darf keinen unterschied machen wo ich das spiel kaufe, mir müssen die selben rechte eingeräumt werden. das habe ich aber bei steamspielen nicht.

und in weiterer folge, ich hoffe die VZVB gewinnt vor gericht, und konsorten wie origin etc. müssen nachziehen. wie schön wäre die welt wenn ich den ganzen ea-dreck wieder zu geld machen könnte.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juli 2013)

Es gibt doch kaum Nicht-Steam gebundene Games. Der Rest läuft über Plattformen wie Ubisoft Launcher und Origin, bei denen sich ohne Referenzurteil gegen Steam auch nichts dreht.

Jede andere Software kann man verkaufen. Nur bei Spielen hat man es mittlerweile geschafft, daß gebrauchte PC-Spiele quasi unverkäuflich sind.

Nach dem Durchspielen brauche ich einige Games nicht mehr. Und das mit dem Verkauf eingespielte Geld käme beim Neukauf wieder in den Kreislauf. Aber so ?


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2013)

mir würde es reichen Titel aus der Liste zu löschen


----------



## Briareos (22. Juli 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> auch sollte eine neutralität der software da sein - soll heißen, es darf keinen unterschied machen wo ich das spiel kaufe, mir müssen die selben rechte eingeräumt werden. das habe ich aber bei steamspielen nicht.


 So schaut's aus.

Und um das "Gebrauchtspiele-machen-Sales-kaputt"-Argument mal umzudrehen: Solange man bei Steam ein "neues" Spiel teilweise für 'nen Appel und 'nen Ei bekommt, warum sollte jemand für denselben Preis (oder ein paar Cent weniger) ein "gebrauchtes" kaufen? Abgesehen davon ist es eines jeden Recht, einmal erworbene Ware wieder zu verkaufen. Und in allen anderen Wirtschaftskreisläufen funktioniert das Prinzip einwandfrei, nur im Videospielesegment, da führen Gebrauchtspiele sofort zum Untergang des Abendlandes und einer Apokalypse biblischen Ausmasses. Nun ja, ...


----------



## soranPanoko (22. Juli 2013)

Dann kann man EA und Uboi gleich mitverklagen ...


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Juli 2013)

wobei Gebrauchtspiele bei digitalen Medien ja eh Unsinnig ist. Gebraucht ist etwas, wenn es benutzt wurde oder um es ganz deutlich zu zeigen, es *Gebrauchs*spuren gibt. So, wie soll eine digitale Datei Gebrauchsspuren bekommen? Sie kann nicht zerkratzen, sie kann nicht verblassen, es kann nicht irgendwas fehlen (außer eventuell DLCs). Es macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, da es keinerlei(!) Abnutzungserscheinungen geben kann.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Juli 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wobei Gebrauchtspiele bei digitalen Medien ja eh Unsinnig ist. Gebraucht ist etwas, wenn es benutzt wurde oder um es ganz deutlich zu zeigen, es *Gebrauchs*spuren gibt. So, wie soll eine digitale Datei Gebrauchsspuren bekommen? Sie kann nicht zerkratzen, sie kann nicht verblassen, es kann nicht irgendwas fehlen (außer eventuell DLCs). Es macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, da es keinerlei(!) Abnutzungserscheinungen geben kann.


 
Und da nichts da ist, was fehlen könnte, kann es auch nicht gestohlen werden.


----------



## Moleny (22. Juli 2013)

Wäre mal ein interessantes Experiment, um zu sehen wie viele Leute heutzutage wirklich noch ihre gebrauchten PC-Spiele verkaufen, nachdem der Gebrauchtspielemarkt beim PC faktisch tot ist. Wer verkauft schon seine AAA-Multiplayer-Spiele, Steam-Schnäppchen oder günstigen Indie-Titel. 
Im Grunde genommen macht doch der Verkauf nur Sinn bei zum Release sehr teuren AAA-Singleplayer-Spielen, die dann auch noch zu wenig Spielzeit bieten, so dass man sie schnell wieder abstoßen kann/will. Und ob diese potentielle Wiederverkäufer-Gruppe, der Leute die sich bei Steam für 59€ einen Singleplayer-Titel kaufen, wirklich so groß ist, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass Valve gewinnt. Die Verbraucherzentrale führt hier einen sinnlosen Feldzug, von dem sie wenig bis nichts versteht. Digitale Medien sind weder mit den Eigenschafen, noch mit den Gesetzen für physische Gesetze zu vergleichen. Hier muss schnellstens eine gesetzliche Regelung her, die den Eigenheiten digitaler Medien Rechnung tragen. Derartige Prozesse auf Basis mangelhafter Gesetze bringen da gar nichts, weder dem Spieler, noch dem Anbieter, noch dem Händler....


----------



## Kerusame (22. Juli 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wobei Gebrauchtspiele bei digitalen Medien ja eh Unsinnig ist. Gebraucht ist etwas, wenn es benutzt wurde oder um es ganz deutlich zu zeigen, es *Gebrauchs*spuren gibt. So, wie soll eine digitale Datei Gebrauchsspuren bekommen? Sie kann nicht zerkratzen, sie kann nicht verblassen, es kann nicht irgendwas fehlen (außer eventuell DLCs). Es macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, da es keinerlei(!) Abnutzungserscheinungen geben kann.



natürlich gibt es keine gebrauchsspuren im eigentlichen sinn, hat aber auch keinerlei relevanz im bezug auf den wiederverkauf - mit der ausnahme, dass man bei ebay "ohne gebrauchsspuren" dazuschreiben kann. ^^
im wiederverkauf ist es ein zuvor genutzter schlüssel, welcher an einen account gebunden war und nun von diesem account gelöst und an einen neuen account gebunden wird. der schlüssel war also schon mal in gebrauch und ist somit gebraucht, auch ohne gebrauchsspuren. aber wie gesagt, das ist haarspalterei welche man mit einem neuen begriff wie "genutzt" umgehen könnte. statt gebrauchtspielen, gibts dann halt genutztspiele.



Moleny schrieb:


> Wäre mal ein interessantes Experiment, um zu sehen  wie viele Leute heutzutage wirklich noch ihre gebrauchten PC-Spiele  verkaufen, nachdem der Gebrauchtspielemarkt beim PC faktisch tot ist.  Wer verkauft schon seine AAA-Multiplayer-Spiele, Steam-Schnäppchen oder  günstigen Indie-Titel.
> Im Grunde genommen macht doch der Verkauf nur Sinn bei zum Release sehr  teuren AAA-Singleplayer-Spielen, die dann auch noch zu wenig Spielzeit  bieten, so dass man sie schnell wieder abstoßen kann/will. Und ob diese  potentielle Wiederverkäufer-Gruppe, der Leute die sich bei Steam für 59€  einen Singleplayer-Titel kaufen, wirklich so groß ist, ist eine andere  Frage.



bei konsolenspielen, besonders bei RPG, verkaufe ich meine spiele regelmäßig. da ich oft käufer der ersten stunde bin und das spiel nach der zehnten stunde durch habe, liegen viele spiele nicht länger als ne woche bei mir rum bevor sie den besitzer wechseln. bei pc-spielen welche ohne accountbindung kommen (ist ja extrem selten geworden in letzter zeit) mache ich das ebenso. beim rest kann ichs garnicht machen, bestünde aber die möglichkeit würde ich zm 3/4 meiner steambibliothek veräußern, da ich die spiele sowieso nicht mehr nutze. mir würde es schon genügen wenn ich die spiele an steam zurückverkaufen könnte mit 50% abschlag, so bleib ich aber drauf sitzen, meine spielebibliothek wird immer länger und es liegen tausend leichen darin begraben.
sollte der gebrauchtspielemarkt aber tatsächlich tot sein, dürfte es für puplisher/entwickler noch weniger problem sein den wiederverkauf zu ermöglichen. wovor die angst wenns eh nur 1 promille aller spieler macht?


----------



## Sheggo (22. Juli 2013)

hmm bei wirklich rein digitalen Medien ist es fraglich, ob man sie "gebraucht" verkaufen können sollte. zum einen gibt es keine Abnutzungserscheinungen, es ist also ein neuwertiges Produkt, was man aber bereits konsumiert hat.
auf der einen Seite könnte man es mit Musik vergleichen...

auf der anderen Seite aber auch mit nem Kino-Ticket; oder mit Parkgebühren.

es fehlt eine Grundsatzentscheidung. aber ist eine Grundsatzentscheidung gut? "gehört" mir eine gekaufte digitale "Ware" oder erwerbe ich nur ein Nutzungsrecht? wenn mir ein Spiel gehört, dann fallen auch gleichzeitig alle Beschränkungen bzgl. Cracken und Modden weg...

ich wollte es nicht entscheiden und es kann keine Entscheidung geben, die für alle Bereiche sinnvoll ist


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Juli 2013)

Digitale Gebrauchtspiele braucht man schon deshalb kaum, weil bei Steam ja ziemlich schnell eh alles für ein paar Euro verramscht wird. Da jagt ein Sale den nächsten.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Digitale Gebrauchtspiele braucht man schon deshalb kaum, weil bei Steam ja ziemlich schnell eh alles für ein paar Euro verramscht wird. Da jagt ein Sale den nächsten.


 
"Alte" Gebrauchtspiele interessieren die Industrie sowieso kaum, zumindest bei den großen Blockbusterspielen. Da geht es praktisch ausschließlich um die Verkaufszahlen in den ersten 2-4 Wochen nach Release inkl. Preorder. Dort wird das Geld wieder reingespielt, wenn Spiele zum Vollpreis verkauft werden. Und dort tun Gebrauchtspiele auch am meisten weh. Wenn ich nach einer Woche ein Tomb Raider und Co. schon für weniger Geld gebraucht kaufen kann, dann schadet das den Verkaufszahlen. In wie weit, das ist noch nie richtig erforscht werden, aber die Gefahr bzw. das Potenzial besteht.

Verramscht halte ich übrigens für das falsche Wort, weil es etwas Negatives impliziert. Spiele haben nun mal einen sehr kurzen Lebenszyklus. Beim Verkauf von Spielen, die sich nicht mehr zum Vollpreis verkaufen lassen (zumindest in merklichen Zahlen) geht es auch eher um ein weiteres Bekanntmachen der Marke und dem Aufbau eines größeren Kundenstammes, was bei zukünftigen Spielen enorm helfen kann. Ist halt die Frage, was den größeren Effekt hat: verkaufe ich ein ein Jahr altes Spiel immer noch für 30€ und finde dafür nur wenige Käufer oder verkaufe ich es für 10€ und finde dafür viele Käufer, die gleichzeitig auch noch mögliche Kunden (und Fans) einer IP/eines Entwicklers werden können....


----------



## Ruhkar (22. Juli 2013)

Mal von der Verkaufenfrage etwas abseits gedacht... 
Mir würde es ja schon reichen, wenn man wenigstens mal wieder die Spiele an Bekannte "verleihen" könnte. Das habe ich schon früher gemacht und so haben wir mit mehreren uns immer wieder Spiele ausgetauscht, etc. Das vermisse ich tatsächlich schon seit es diesen accountgebundenen Onlinezwang gibt.

Falls so etwas mal in Steam eingebaut würde, hätte ich überhaupt kein Problem mit dem fehlenden Verkauf der Spiele.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Eine Sharing-Funktion auf Steam ist ja schon seit einiger Zeit Inhalt der Gerüchteküche.....könnte durchaus sein, dass das mal irgendwann kommen wird. DAS würde ich auch begrüßen.


----------



## dave1921 (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Valve gewinnt. Die Verbraucherzentrale führt hier einen sinnlosen Feldzug, von dem sie wenig bis nichts versteht. Digitale Medien sind weder mit den Eigenschafen, noch mit den Gesetzen für physische Gesetze zu vergleichen. Hier muss schnellstens eine gesetzliche Regelung her, die den Eigenheiten digitaler Medien Rechnung tragen. Derartige Prozesse auf Basis mangelhafter Gesetze bringen da gar nichts, weder dem Spieler, noch dem Anbieter, noch dem Händler....


Ja, alle Macht den Mächtigen!
Mal ehrlich, hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, was du da schreibst? Warum sollte man Software nicht weiterverkaufen dürfen, aber alles andere schon? Vorallem bei Disc-Versionen - es kann doch nicht sein, dass es bei manchen Titeln geht und bei manchen nicht!


----------



## Mendos (22. Juli 2013)

Für alle, die nach einer Grundsatzentscheidung rufen usw., beschäftigt euch doch bitte mal mit dem Urteil des EuGH. 
Ein erster Anlaufpunkt ist dieser: EuGH-Urteil zu Gebrauchtsoftware: Eine revolutionäre Entscheidung für die Informationsgesellschaft



> Der EuGH hat nun – einigermaßen überraschend – ganz klar gestellt, dass  die Veräußerung von urheberrechtlich geschützten Werkexemplaren einen  Kauf darstellt und dass der Erwerber Eigentümer der Kopie wird. Dies  gelte unabhängig davon, ob der Kunde eine Datei oder eine physische  Kopie erhält. Voraussetzung ist, dass die Datei zur dauerhaften Nutzung,  also nicht etwa nur verliehen, vermietet oder zur zeitlich begrenzten  Nutzung überlassen wird. Das ist bei Computerprogrammen (vor allem im  Verbraucherverkehr) in aller Regel der Fall, ebenso beim Erwerb von Musikdateien oder Downloads von Filmen und E-Books.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> Für alle, die nach einer Grundsatzentscheidung rufen usw., beschäftigt euch doch bitte mal mit dem Urteil des EuGH.
> Ein erster Anlaufpunkt ist dieser: EuGH-Urteil zu Gebrauchtsoftware: Eine revolutionäre Entscheidung für die Informationsgesellschaft


 
Wir brauchen keine Grundsatzentscheidung, wir brauchen anständige Gesetze. Gerichte können (bei uns) nur auf Basis vorhandener Gesetze urteilen und wenn die unzureichend und veraltet sind, bringen Gerichtsurteile überhaupt nichts, außer die Lage sogar noch zu verschlechtern.....

Hier ist der Gesetzgeber gefordert und nicht die Justiz.....


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

dave1921 schrieb:


> Ja, alle Macht den Mächtigen!
> Mal ehrlich, hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, was du da schreibst? Warum sollte man Software nicht weiterverkaufen dürfen, aber alles andere schon? Vorallem bei Disc-Versionen - es kann doch nicht sein, dass es bei manchen Titeln geht und bei manchen nicht!


 
Ich hab doch gar nicht von Disk-Versionen gesprochen. Es geht hier nur um rein digitale Spiele, d.h. Downloadversionen.

Ich kann dir auch ganz leicht zwei Eigenheiten aufzählen, die digitale von physischen Produkten unterscheiden:

- digitale Inhalte verbrauchen sich nicht 
- digitale Inhalte altern nicht


----------



## Mendos (22. Juli 2013)

Wir haben eine Grundsatzentscheidung und anständige Gesetze. Die Gerichte haben nach aktuell gültiger Gesetzeslage entschieden. Der Handel mit digitalen Gütern unterliegt den selben Regeln wie alle anderen Güter.

Wieso willst du eine Schlechterstellung der Verbraucher?


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Grundsatzentscheidung und anständige Gesetze. Die Gerichte haben nach aktuell gültiger Gesetzeslage entschieden. Der Handel mit digitalen Gütern unterliegt den selben Regeln wie alle anderen Güter.
> 
> Wieso willst du eine Schlechterstellung der Verbraucher?


 
Ich will keine Schlechterstellung der Verbraucher, ich will eine faire Gesetzgebung, die dem Markt auch gerecht wird. Und nein, wir haben im Bezug auf digitale Medien KEINE anständigen Gesetze. Eine "Grundsatzentscheidung" ist im europäischen Rechtssystem übrigens relativ unbedeutend, da hier jedes Gericht im speziellen Fall anders urteilen kann.


----------



## Mendos (22. Juli 2013)

@ LordCrash
Was daran fair sein soll, daß Kunden von Plattformen wie Steam quasi entrechtet werden, will mir nicht so recht einleuchten.
Die Entscheidung ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, um die Fehlentwicklungen der letzten Jahre zu korrigieren und die Unternehmen dazu zu bringen, sich an geltendes Recht zu halten. 
Aber ich gebe dir zumindest darin Recht, daß es noch viel zu tun gibt bzgl. Immaterialgütern und Urherberrecht. Z.B. die Einführung von Fair-Use-Klauseln und die Kürzung der überdehnten Schutzfristen.

Zur Grundsatzentscheidung: der EuGH ist das höchste europäische Gericht und EU-Recht hat Anwendungsvorrang vor Bundesrecht. Also müssen sich untergeordnete Gerichte dem beugen.


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Eine Sharing-Funktion auf Steam ist ja schon seit einiger Zeit Inhalt der Gerüchteküche.....könnte durchaus sein, dass das mal irgendwann kommen wird. DAS würde ich auch begrüßen.


 
Gibt es das nicht schon? Bei "Mark of the Ninja" gibt es glaub ich diese Funktion schon, dass man es einem Steam-Kontakt ausleihen kann


----------



## LordCrash (22. Juli 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> @ LordCrash
> Was daran fair sein soll, daß Kunden von Plattformen wie Steam quasi entrechtet werden, will mir nicht so recht einleuchten.
> Die Entscheidung ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, um die Fehlentwicklungen der letzten Jahre zu korrigieren und die Unternehmen dazu zu bringen, sich an geltendes Recht zu halten.
> Aber ich gebe dir zumindest darin Recht, daß es noch viel zu tun gibt bzgl. Immaterialgütern und Urherberrecht. Z.B. die Einführung von Fair-Use-Klauseln und die Kürzung der überdehnten Schutzfristen.
> ...


 
Du wirst überhaupt nicht entrechtet. Lizenzen gibt es seit Anbeginn der Softwarezeit und digitale Produkte sind nun mal nicht mit physischen Produkten vergleichbar, auch wenn du das nicht einsehen willst. Zumal  Spiele ein reines Luxusprodukt sind, das man zum Leben in keinster Weise braucht. Es ist jedem Käufer von Spielen auf Steam bekannt, dass man das Spiel nicht verkaufen kann. Keiner wird dazu gezwungen, sich dort ein Spiel zu kaufen. Warum soll also der Entwickler/Anbieter nicht so verkaufen können, wie er es will? 

Die Accountbindung ist essentieller Bestandteil von digitalen Spielen, so auf Steam wie auch bei GoG. Ohne das Lizenzmodell bzw. die Accountbindung wäre digitale Software praktisch legal frei verfügbar. Denn wenn du ein Produkt ohne DRM (was du ja bestimmt auch als "Fehlentwicklung" ansiehst) und ohne Accountbindung kaufen kannst, dann könntest du dein "Eigentum" - den digitalen Programmcode - auch einfach zum Download ins Internet stellen. Kein Recht würde dir das verbieten, da es ja dein Eigentum ist. Du könntest den Code auch verkaufen, aber nicht nur einmal, sondern unendliche Male, denn der Code löscht sich ja nicht von selbst, wenn man selbst gebrannte DVDs mit dem Code verkauft oder Leute ihn herunterladen lässt. Denn anders als bei der physischen Disk-Version gibt es praktisch nichts, was die 100%ige Vervielfältigung verhindert. Und hier geht es gar nicht (nur) um die physische Accountbindung, also aktive DRM- bzw. Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, sondern auch um die rechtliche Seite, die Softwarelizenzen. Ohne dieses Modell können digitale Softwareprodukte gar nicht vernünftig angeboten werden.

Der europäische Gerichtshof hat so entschieden, weil die europäischen Gesetzgeber eben diesen Eigenheiten in ihrer Gesetzgebung nicht gerecht geworden sind bisher und der Gerichtshof mangels Differenzierung praktisch so entscheiden musste, als würde es sich um physische Güter handeln. Die Gesetzgebung ist hier schlicht mangelhaft. Und nach europäischer Gesetzgebung können niedrigere bzw. nationale Gerichte sehr wohl in anderen Prozessen zu dem Thema anders entscheiden, denn anders als in den USA gilt bei uns die Rechtsprechung aufgrund von Gesetzen und nicht anhand von Grundsatzurteilen. Außerdem wird die Entscheidung des Gerichts hinfällig, wenn sich nationale oder EU-Gesetze zu diesem Thema ändern.

Übrigens hat sich nicht mal der Anti-DRM-Verfechter gog.com vom Wiederverkaufsverbot von digitalen Inhalten verabschiedet. Denn auch wenn das viele scheinbar nicht wissen (wollen): auch gog.com Spiele darf man nicht weiterverkaufen. Auch hier gilt die juristische Accountbindung. Denn auch bei CDPR - die klar gegen technische DRM-Maßnahmen Stellung beziehen - ist man sich bewusst, dass man ohne Accountbindung bzw. Lizenzen praktisch machtlos gegen Mißbrauch ist, ja praktisch dazu einlädt. Denn wie gesagt, im Gegensatz zum physischen Produkt (also der Disk Version) kauft man im Prinzip ohne DRM nicht nur "ein" Spiel sondern den gesamten Code. Man kann da praktisch gar nicht mehr von "einem" Produkt sprechen. Die (juristische und/oder technische) Bindung an einen Account ist praktisch die einzige Möglichkeit, überhaupt etwas in der Richtung eines "einzelnen" Produktes verkaufen zu können ohne gleich die IP als solche zu veräußern.....


----------



## Kerusame (22. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Accountbindung ist essentieller Bestandteil von digitalen Spielen, so auf Steam wie auch bei GoG. Ohne das Lizenzmodell bzw. die Accountbindung wäre digitale Software praktisch legal frei verfügbar. Denn wenn du ein Produkt ohne DRM (was du ja bestimmt auch als "Fehlentwicklung" ansiehst) und ohne Accountbindung kaufen kannst, dann könntest du dein "Eigentum" - den digitalen Programmcode - auch einfach zum Download ins Internet stellen. Kein Recht würde dir das verbieten, da es ja dein Eigentum ist. Du könntest den Code auch verkaufen, aber nicht nur einmal, sondern unendliche Male, denn der Code löscht sich ja nicht von selbst, wenn man selbst gebrannte DVDs mit dem Code verkauft oder Leute ihn herunterladen lässt. Denn anders als bei der physischen Disk-Version gibt es praktisch nichts, was die 100%ige Vervielfältigung verhindert. Und hier geht es gar nicht (nur) um die physische Accountbindung, also aktive DRM- bzw. Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, sondern auch um die rechtliche Seite, die Softwarelizenzen. Ohne dieses Modell können digitale Softwareprodukte gar nicht vernünftig angeboten werden.


 
Du scheinst da etwas zu verschmelzen, ohne dich angreifen zu wollen. Es spricht weder etwas gegen eine Accountbindung, noch gegen Überprüfungsmaßnahmen zur Einhaltung derselbigen. Es geht nur darum, dass man diese Accountbindung bei Bedarf übertragen kann, somit seine vorhandene Version unbrauchbar macht (<- Überprüfungsmaßnahme verhindert die korrekte Ausführung), und einem anderen Nutzer seine gekaufte Software zu übertragen. Das steht in keinem Widerspruch zu DRM-Maßnahmen, oder Kopierschutz etc. Würden Steam und Konsorten einem zugestehen, seine Software an andere Accounts zu übertragen, gäbe es das Problem nicht. Die eigentliche Schutzmaßnahme, nämlich die Accountbindung, wird sowieso vom Spiel vorausgesetzt.
Alles andere als eine solche Lösung führt nur dazu, dass man als Nutzer um seine Rechte umfällt: sein erstandenes Gut wieder zu veräußern.


----------



## LordCrash (23. Juli 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> Du scheinst da etwas zu verschmelzen, ohne dich angreifen zu wollen. Es spricht weder etwas gegen eine Accountbindung, noch gegen Überprüfungsmaßnahmen zur Einhaltung derselbigen. Es geht nur darum, dass man diese Accountbindung bei Bedarf übertragen kann, somit seine vorhandene Version unbrauchbar macht (<- Überprüfungsmaßnahme verhindert die korrekte Ausführung), und einem anderen Nutzer seine gekaufte Software zu übertragen. Das steht in keinem Widerspruch zu DRM-Maßnahmen, oder Kopierschutz etc. Würden Steam und Konsorten einem zugestehen, seine Software an andere Accounts zu übertragen, gäbe es das Problem nicht. Die eigentliche Schutzmaßnahme, nämlich die Accountbindung, wird sowieso vom Spiel vorausgesetzt.
> Alles andere als eine solche Lösung führt nur dazu, dass man als Nutzer um seine Rechte umfällt: sein erstandenes Gut wieder zu veräußern.


 
Ja, aber man kann nicht kein DRM und ein derartiges System gleichzeitig haben. Wer vehement gegen DRM ist, der muss sich damit abfinden, dass man digitale Spiele nicht verkaufen kann. Wer digitale Spiele verkaufen will, muss mit DRM leben. 

Außerdem obliegt es meinem Verständnis nach immer noch den Anbietern, wie sie ihre Inhalte anbieten wollen. Es ist ja nicht so, als würde hier irgendetwas verschleiert werden oder so, im Gegenteil, jeder weiß, dass man digitale Spiele bei Steam nicht verkaufen kann. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mal, was es da zu klagen gibt....

If you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## shippy74 (23. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja, aber man kann nicht kein DRM und ein derartiges System gleichzeitig haben. Wer vehement gegen DRM ist, der muss sich damit abfinden, dass man digitale Spiele nicht verkaufen kann.



Warum?? Spiel Kaufen bei Steam Aktivieren mit dem key und wenn man das Game durch hat oder es einem nicht mehr gefällt dann drückt man nen Button Key lösen vom Account und schon kann man den Key nem anderen geben. Was soll daran so schwer sein??
Und Steam ist schon lange kein DRM mehr, schaut man sich die ganzen Warez Seiten an findet man unzählige Steam Rips von Spielen, Steam macht sich ja noch nicht mal mehr die mühe was dagegen zu tun. 
Die ganze Bindung dient nur noch dem verhindern des Wiederverkaufs, klar dann müsste man ja gleich zu beginn als Hersteller sicher gehen das,das Spiel läuft und auch gut ist sonst hat man nach 2 Tagen mehr Gebrauchtspiele wie Originale. Und das wollen die Hersteller nicht.

Ich finde es gut wenn man sich entscheiden könnte ob man das Spiel vom Account löst oder nicht, erstens ist es mein Geld und zweitens würde es wieder mehr druck auf die Hersteller geben da bei schlechter Software sofort der Gebrauchtmarkt überläuft. Wenn jetzt ein Spiel bei Steam kommt kann man nix machen, gutes Beispiel war dieses Zombie Spiel, die Leute abkassiert und die sitzen nun auf nem Spiel das total grottig ist, hätte es 2 Tage nach Erscheinen schon hunderte Gebrauchtspiele gegeben wären sicher viele Gewarnt gewesen oder hätten es für wenig Geld an testen können. 

Sollte es soweit kommen ist das ein großer Schritt für uns Kunden, wir können nur Gewinnen, Spiele können bei Fehlkauf oder ähnlichem Verkauft werden und die Hersteller müssen sich wieder mühe geben und dadurch bekommen wir wieder Spiele die am Anfang nicht so verbuggt sind, denke ich zumindest
Und wer dann meint es wäre nicht Fair dem Hersteller gegenüber Spiele wieder zu verkaufen der kann sie dann ja behalten, wird ja keiner gezwungen seinen Steam Account auszumisten.


----------



## Mendos (23. Juli 2013)

@ LordCrash
1. Und hier hat der EuGH eben festgestellt, daß es sich bei digitalen Gütern eben nicht um Lizenzen handelt und somit der Erschöpfungsgrundsatz greift. Die gekaufte Kopie ist Eigentum des Käufers.
2. Die Installer-Pakete von GOG sind _nicht_ an den Account gebunden
3. Die rein technische Möglichkeit, unendliche Kopien einer Software zu verkaufen, hat nichts mit der rechtlichen zu tun.
4. Was hat das verkaufte Kompilat mit dem Programmcode zu tun?
5. der EuGH hat so entschieden, weil es dem geltenden Recht entspricht. Und genau das ist seine Aufgabe. Und wo soll das Gesetz in dieser Hinsicht mangelhaft sein?
6. EU-Recht hat Vorrang vor Bundesrecht. Lies das bitte nochmal nach.
7. GOG.com verhält sich bezüglich Wiederverkauf genauso rechtswidrig wie Steam, Origin und Co.
8. Der letzte Teil ist absoluter Blödsinn ... sorry. Man muss für den rechtlichen Weiterverkauf rein gar nichts juristisch oder technisch irgend woran binden. Ein Kaufnachweis reicht, um den Weiterverkauf rechtlich abzusichern.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

Mendos, wir sind selten einer Meinung ... aber hier hast du Recht.


----------



## Briareos (23. Juli 2013)

Oh man, ich hatte inständig gehofft, dass diese Diskussion nicht wieder aufflamt. Ich versuch mich kurz zu fassen ...



LordCrash schrieb:


> Digitale Medien sind weder mit den Eigenschafen, noch mit den Gesetzen für physische Gesetze zu vergleichen.
> [..]
> Hier muss schnellstens eine gesetzliche Regelung her, die den Eigenheiten digitaler Medien Rechnung tragen.


Falsch. Ware bleibt Ware, Verkaufsgut bleibt Verkaufsgut unabhängig von Form, Größe, Aussehen, Geruch oder physischer (In-)konsistenz des Produkts. Einer produziert ein Produkt und verkauft es, ein anderer kauft es. Punkt! Ich versteh nicht, wieso man bei dem Akt des Kaufes einen Unterschied ob der physischen Beschaffenheit eines Produktes machen sollte.

Und nur weil es auf einmal einen neuen Vertriebsweg für Produkte gibt, muss man noch lange keine neuen Gesetze machen. Denn es gibt keine neuen Produkte (Spiele waren schon immer digital), sondern eben nur einen neuen Vertriebsweg. Ob ich mein Spiel auf einer DVD im Laden kaufe, es mir von Amazon per Post liefern lasse oder es eben übers Internet herunterlade spielt keine Rolle ... ich kaufe eine digitale Kopie des Spiels, welche dann mir gehört.



Sheggo schrieb:


> hmm bei wirklich rein digitalen Medien ist es fraglich, ob man sie "gebraucht" verkaufen können sollte.


"Gebraucht" im Sinne des Gesetzes bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig, das ein Produkt auch "benutzt" ist/war. Juristisch betrachtet ist ein Produkt dann "gebraucht" bzw. "keine Neuware", wenn es mindestens einen Vorbesitzer des Produktes gibt. Ich habe bei mir zu Hause noch ein eingeschweisstes Exemplar von Batman: Arkham City liegen. Das ist auch ein "gebrauchtes Spiel", auch wenn ich es bisher noch nicht einmal angerührt habe.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Accountbindung ist essentieller Bestandteil von digitalen Spielen, so auf Steam wie auch bei GoG.


Gegen Account-Bindung sagt ja auch keiner was, es geht primär darum, das es keine Möglichkeit gibt, diese Bindung wieder aufzuheben bzw. auf einen anderen Account zu übertragen.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ohne das Lizenzmodell bzw. die Accountbindung wäre digitale Software praktisch legal frei verfügbar. Denn wenn du ein Produkt ohne DRM (was du ja bestimmt auch als "Fehlentwicklung" ansiehst) und ohne Accountbindung kaufen kannst, dann könntest du dein "Eigentum" - den digitalen Programmcode - auch einfach zum Download ins Internet stellen. Kein Recht würde dir das verbieten, da es ja dein Eigentum ist.


Entschuldigung, aber das ist großer Bullshit. Das Exemplar eines Spieles, welches ich (wo und wie auch immer) ich gekauft habe, gehlrt mir, ja. Aber es gibt sehr wohl ein Gesetz welches es mir verbietet Kopien/Vervielfältigungen von meinem Exemplar zu erstellen und diese dann zu verschenken/verkaufen ... nennt sich Urheberrechtsschutzgesetz (UHRG). Vervielfältigungen sind nur dem Urheber gestattet, nicht dem Eigentümer eines Exemplars. Sollte ich es dennoch tun, mache ich mich strafbar.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Und nach europäischer Gesetzgebung können niedrigere bzw. nationale Gerichte sehr wohl in anderen Prozessen zu dem Thema anders entscheiden, denn anders als in den USA gilt bei uns die Rechtsprechung aufgrund von Gesetzen und nicht anhand von Grundsatzurteilen.


Nochmal Entschuldigung, aber das ist einfach nur falsch. Ich zitiere an dieser Stelle mal die Wiki, der Brockhaus ist grad nicht zur Hand.

_"In Rechtssystemen, die nach dem Fallrecht aufgebaut sind, haben Grundsatzentscheidungen die Wirkung eines Präzedenzfalls und binden andere Gerichte in ihrer zukünftigen Entscheidungsfindung. Aufgrund ihrer herausragenden Stellung kommt Grundsatzentscheidungen eine sehr hohe Bedeutung zu. Untergeordnete Gerichte müssen unter Beachtung des stare decisis-Prinzips die Entscheidung in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen so anwenden, wie sie das übergeordnete Gericht vorgibt.
[..]
Im deutschen Rechtssystem fallen Grundsatzentscheidungen gewöhnlich den obersten Gerichtshöfen und dem Bundesverfassungsgericht zu. Aufgrund der besonderen rechtlichen Natur des Bundesverfassungsgerichts haben einige Urteile sofort Gesetzeskraft und damit eine bindende Wirkung inter omnes."_



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja, aber man kann nicht kein DRM und ein derartiges System gleichzeitig haben. Wer vehement gegen DRM ist, der muss sich damit abfinden, dass man digitale Spiele nicht verkaufen kann. Wer digitale Spiele verkaufen will, muss mit DRM leben.


Und wieder falsch. Accountbindung und Wiederverkauf schliessen sich überhaupt nicht gegenseitig aus ... wenn, ja wenn die Möglichkeit einer Accountlösung bestehen würde. Ét voilá!



LordCrash schrieb:


> Außerdem obliegt es meinem Verständnis nach immer noch den Anbietern, wie sie ihre Inhalte anbieten wollen.


Natürlich, aber egal wie ich meine Waren verkaufe habe ich mich an geltendes Recht und Gesetz zu halten.



LordCrash schrieb:


> If you don't like it, don't buy it.


 If you want to sell something, sell it fair.


----------



## Vordack (23. Juli 2013)

> Falsch. Ware bleibt Ware, Verkaufsgut bleibt Verkaufsgut unabhängig von Form, Größe, Aussehen, Geruch oder physischer (In-)konsistenz des Produkts. Einer produziert ein Produkt und verkauft es, ein anderer kauft es. Punkt! Ich versteh nicht, wieso man bei dem Akt des Kaufes einen Unterschied ob der physischen Beschaffenheit eines Produktes machen sollte.



Um dich zu zitieren: Falsch. Früher (so in der Antike  ), da mag Deine Sichtweise zutreffen, aber seit dem hat sich viel getan. 
Es gibt seit langem unterschiedliche Arten von Eigentum, seit der Neuzeit unter anderem geistiges Eigentum, und DAS war schon irgendwann in den 1400-1600ern, wo es noch gar keine Computer gab.

Wirklich neue Gesetzesentwürfe sind dringend von Nöten um mit der neuen Problematik umzugehen. Diese Probleme entstehen so gar nicht (Ist ein Räuber ein Räuber wenn er nichts raubt?, nur als Beispiel) wenn man mit materiellen Gütern zu tun hat, ergo kümmern sich die besetehenden Gesetzestexte auch nicht darum.

Sorry, den Rest deines langen Posts habe ich mir geschenkt, hab zu tun


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...] ergo kümmern sich die besetehenden Gesetzestexte auch nicht darum.


Darf ich bei eurem lustigem Spiel mitmachen? FALSCH!

Genau darum geht es ja in der aktuellen Gesetzesdebatte. Das Problem ist nur, und da hast du nicht ganz unrecht, dass hier der zweite Schritt ( Bewertung von gebrauchter Software ) vor dem ersten Schritt getan wurde, denn wir benötigen aktuellere Gesetze zum Thema Software, damit auch verbunden Raubkopien etc.pp.


----------



## Vordack (23. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darf ich bei eurem lustigem Spiel mitmachen? FALSCH!
> 
> Genau darum geht es ja in der aktuellen Gesetzesdebatte. Das Problem ist nur, und da hast du nicht ganz unrecht, dass hier der zweite Schritt ( Bewertung von gebrauchter Software ) vor dem ersten Schritt getan wurde,* denn wir benötigen aktuellere Gesetze zum Thema Software, damit auch verbunden Raubkopien etc.pp.*


 
Mehr sag ich ja gar nicht, also ist mir Dein "Falsch" so was von latte


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mehr sag ich ja gar nicht, also ist mir Dein "Falsch" so was von latte


 Nun mach dir nicht gleich ins Hemd ... 

Ich hab dir doch Recht gegeben, warum fühlst du dich gleich wieder genötigt mit so einem Spruch zu antworten? Denke du hast sooooo[...]viel zutun? 

Gern für dich nochmal ins Kurzform: ich hab dich bestätigt, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Der erste Satz war einfach zum Auflockern bzw. "witzig sein".


----------



## Briareos (23. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Um dich zu zitieren: Falsch. Früher (so in der Antike  ), da mag Deine Sichtweise zutreffen, aber seit dem hat sich viel getan.
> Es gibt seit langem unterschiedliche Arten von Eigentum, seit der Neuzeit unter anderem geistiges Eigentum, und DAS war schon irgendwann in den 1400-1600ern, wo es noch gar keine Computer gab.


 Das ist durchaus richtig, tut aber in dieser Debatte nichts zur Sache.

"Geistiges Eigentum" hat mMn nichts mit, ich nenn es mal "nutzbarem Eigentum" zu tun. Das geistige Eigentum verbleibt immer beim Schöpfer, egal ob das nun ein Buchautor, eine Spieleentwickler oder Musikkünstler ist. Wenn ich ein Exemplar des Buches, des Spiels oder der CD erwerbe, erhalte ich Eigentum an diesem einen Exemplar und kann dies nutzen, also lesen, spielen oder anhören. Da ich aber nicht "geistiger" Eigentümer (oder genauer Urheberrechtsinhaber) bin, darf ich mein Exemplar nicht vervielfältigen.

Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, ob ich mein Exemplar des Buchs, Spiels oder der CD gebraucht verkaufen darf oder nicht.

Edit:
BtW: Ich hab auch zu tun, aber wenn ich mich an einer Diskussion beteilige lese ich zumindest alle Beiträge auch zu Ende.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

Richtig, schlussendlich verkauft man ja nur das Nutzungsrecht weiter, nicht das Recht am eigentlichem Eigentum. Du verkaufst ja nicht das Recht weiter um, als Beispiel, durch das geistige Eigentum Geld zu erwirtschaften. 

Schlussendlich muss man sich nichts vormachen: alles, was Publisher und Entwickler als Argumente bringen, dient lediglich dem eigenen Nutzen -> den Gebrauchtspielemarkt zu behindern bzw. komplett zu verhindern.


----------



## Vordack (23. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Das ist durchaus richtig, tut aber in dieser Debatte nichts zur Sache.
> 
> "Geistiges Eigentum" hat mMn nichts mit, ich nenn es mal "nutzbarem Eigentum" zu tun. Das geistige Eigentum verbleibt immer beim Schöpfer, egal ob das nun ein Buchautor, eine Spieleentwickler oder Musikkünstler ist. Wenn ich ein Exemplar des Buches, des Spiels oder der CD erwerbe, erhalte ich Eigentum an diesem einen Exemplar und kann dies nutzen, also lesen, spielen oder anhören. Da ich aber nicht "geistiger" Eigentümer (oder genauer Urheberrechtsinhaber) bin, darf ich mein Exemplar nicht vervielfältigen.
> 
> ...


 
Geistiges Eigentum gibt es schon seit hunderten von Jahren. Deswegen muss halt ein neuer Entwurf folgen der sich explizit mit Computersoftware, Spielen, DRM und Internet befasst. Mehr sagte ich ja nicht.

PPS. Bei Texten die länger als 1 Bildschirmseite sind flüchte ich grundsätzlich


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Geistiges Eigentum gibt es schon seit hunderten von Jahren. Deswegen muss halt ein neuer Entwurf folgen der sich explizit mit Computersoftware, Spielen, DRM und Internet befasst. Mehr sagte ich ja nicht.[...]


 Aber das eine hat doch mit dem anderen, erstmal, nichts zutun? 

Natürlich gibt es geistiges Eigentum schon seit Jahrhunderten, nur gibt es bereits dafür Anlaufstellen, um sein geistiges Eigentum schützen zu lassen. 

Gerade bei Computerspiele ist doch die Analogie des Verkaufs mit Büchern & CDs mehr als einfach.
Bei Büchern, Musik, Filmen erwerbe ich das Recht zur Nutzung, nicht das Recht zur Verwertung. Bei Spielen genauso ... nur warum will man mir hier das Recht verwehren? 

Nehmen wir doch die Accountbindung bei Steam. "Dank" DRM wäre es doch ein leichtes, Software zu veräußern. Man entfernt die Lizenz von Account A und fügt die Lizenz bei Account B ein.


----------



## Vordack (23. Juli 2013)

Bei Dir muss man sich echt immer widerholen:

Deswegen muss halt ein neuer Entwurf folgen der sich explizit mit Computersoftware, Spielen, DRM und Internet befasst. Mehr sagte ich ja nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bei Dir muss man sich echt immer widerholen:
> 
> Deswegen muss halt ein neuer Entwurf folgen der sich explizit mit Computersoftware, Spielen, DRM und Internet befasst. Mehr sagte ich ja nicht.


Entschuldige bitte ... du redest die ganze Zeit vom geistigen Eigentum, was in dieser Diskussion aber max. sekundär ist. Also kannst du dich sooft wiederholen wie du magst, es wird dadurch aber nicht "richtiger".

Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Kontext.


----------



## Vordack (23. Juli 2013)

Entschuldigung, falls es Dir aufgefallen sein mag habe ich weiter oben nichts anderes gemacht als aufgeführt daß es unterscheidliche Arten von Eigentum gibt und geistiges eigentum als Beispiel genommen. Br..dingsda meinte ja alle Eigentümer über einen Kamm scheren zu müssen.

Alles andere was ich geschrieben habe hat durchaus seine Richtigkeit. Wenn Du lesen/verstehen/antworten nicht beherscht ist das Dein Problem und nicht meins. Aber das ist mit beui Dir schon öfter aufgefallen. Anworten der Diskussion halber und sich an Kleinkram aufhängen ohne zu versuchen einen Post im ganzen bzw. die Kernaussage eines Posts zu verstehen...

Wo verbirgt sich in Sätzen wie diesen, die quasi als Zusammenfassung dienen, geistiges Eigentum? "Deswegen muss halt ein neuer Entwurf folgen der sich explizit mit Computersoftware, Spielen, DRM und Internet befasst. Mehr sagte ich ja nicht."


----------



## Briareos (23. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, falls es Dir aufgefallen sein mag...


Endlich mal eine Diskussion mit Umgangsformen. 



Vordack schrieb:


> ... habe ich weiter oben nichts anderes gemacht als aufgeführt daß es  unterscheidliche Arten von Eigentum gibt und geistiges eigentum als  Beispiel genommen. Br..dingsda meinte ja alle Eigentümer über einen Kamm  scheren zu müssen.


Entschuldigung (^^), aber ich schere keineswegs alle Arten von Eigentum über einen Kamm. Ganz im Gegenteil stimme ich dir ja zu, was die Unterscheidung zw. "geistigem" und "nutzbarem" (ein besserer Begriff fällt mir nicht ein) betrifft. Allerdings hat "geistiges" Eigentum mit dieser Diskussion nichts zu tun, was, glaub ich, auch Rabowke dir zu erklären versucht.

BtW: Bri-a-re-os



Vordack schrieb:


> "Deswegen muss halt ein neuer Entwurf folgen der sich explizit mit Computersoftware, Spielen, DRM und Internet befasst. Mehr sagte ich ja nicht."


 Warum? Es gibt bereits mehr als genug Gesetze, die sicherstellen sollen, das "geistiges" Eigentum ausreichend geschützt ist, u.a. das von mir bereits angesprochene "Urheberrechtschutzgesetz". Dort wird nur keine Unterscheidung zwischen den Formen bzw. Ausprägungen geistigen Eigentums gemacht, das stimmt. Aber warum auch? Was unterscheidet das geistige Eigentum an einem Buch, einem Musikstück, einem Film von dem an einem Spiel?

Geistiges Eigentum drückt sich im Urheberrecht aus, das war auch vor hunderten von Jahren schon so. Wer Urheber, also "geistiger Eigentümer" an etwas ist, kann die Verbreitung eben dieses Eigentums steuern, z.B. indem er Kopien seines Werkes erstellt und verkauft. Erwerbe ich eine solche Kopie, erwerbe ich mitnichten das "geistige Eigentum" an dem Werk. Ich erwerbe aber sehr wohl "nutzbares", oder vielleicht besser "reales" Eigentum" an der entsprechenden Kopie. Und dieses "reale" Eigentum bringt das Recht mit sich, das ich diese eine, von mir erworbene Kopie, weiterverkaufen darf.

BtW: Ich habe es schon oft erwähnt, aber kein Spielehersteller *verbietet* explizit den Weiterverkauf seiner Software. Und zwar genau aus dem Grund, weil sie wissen, dass sie das eigentlich nicht dürfen. Mit der Accountbindung wurde von den Spieleherstellern lediglich ein Instrument geschaffen, was den Weiterverkauf zwar nicht verbietet, ihn aber quasi nicht durchführbar macht. Oder um es kurz zu machen: Sie verbieten mir den Weiterverkauf nicht, aber sie machen es mir unmöglich.


----------



## Vordack (23. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Entschuldigung (^^), aber ich schere keineswegs alle Arten von Eigentum über einen Kamm. Ganz im Gegenteil stimme ich dir ja zu, was die Unterscheidung zw. "geistigem" und "nutzbarem" (ein besserer Begriff fällt mir nicht ein) betrifft. Allerdings hat "geistiges" Eigentum mit dieser Diskussion nichts zu tun, was, glaub ich, auch Rabowke dir zu erklären versucht.
> 
> BtW: Bri-a-re-os





> Falsch. Ware bleibt Ware, Verkaufsgut bleibt Verkaufsgut unabhängig von Form, Größe, Aussehen, Geruch oder physischer (In-)konsistenz des Produkts. Einer produziert ein Produkt und verkauft es, ein anderer kauft es. Punkt! Ich versteh nicht, wieso man bei dem Akt des Kaufes einen Unterschied ob der physischen Beschaffenheit eines Produktes machen sollte.



Dann habe ich das zitierte irgendwie falsch verstanden...

Und noch einmal, in KEINER meiner Aussagen habe ich geistiges Eigentum als Kriterium für Computerspiele verwendet bzw. gemeint daß Computerspiele als geistiges Eigentum behandelt werden sollen. Es war ein BEISPIEL daß es durchaus Unterschiedliche Gesetzesformulierungen für Eigentum gibt, und das schon seit Jahrhunderten.

Meine einzige Aussage war so was in der Art " "Deswegen muss halt ein neuer Entwurf folgen der sich explizit mit Computersoftware, Spielen, DRM und Internet befasst. Mehr sagte ich ja nicht." " und das habe ich mehrmals widerholt.

Warum? fragst Du? Na ganz einfach. Damit wir konkret wissen was legal/illegal ist, damit Grauzonen verschwinden, damit Hersteller und Käufer eine Gesetzesgrundlage haben auf die sie sich beziehen können, damit mal etwas gegen diese ganze Gebrauchtspiele Diskussion passiert. Und damit wir mal neuen Diskussionsstoff haben


----------



## Briareos (23. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Dann habe ich das zitierte irgendwie falsch verstanden...


Oder ich hätte mich präziser ausdrücken sollen: Mit "Ware" bzw. "Verkaufsgut" meinte ich das, was man umgangsprachlich darunter versteht, wenn ich etwas (was auch immer) *kaufe*. "Geistiges" Eigentum wird nur sehr selten im Massenmarkt verkauft ...



Vordack schrieb:


> Warum? fragst Du? Na ganz einfach. Damit wir konkret wissen was legal/illegal ist, damit Grauzonen verschwinden, damit Hersteller und Käufer eine Gesetzesgrundlage haben auf die sie sich beziehen können, damit mal etwas gegen diese ganze Gebrauchtspiele Diskussion passiert. Und damit wir mal neuen Diskussionsstoff haben


 Okay, von der Seite betrachtet wären Gesetze, die sich konkret auf Videospiele (oder etwas weiter ausgeholt: Software) beziehen vielleicht angebracht. Würde man aber für alle konkreten Einzelfälle in der juristischen Welt eigene Gesetze machen, wären unsere sowieso schon hoffnungslos überforderten Politikerclowns vollends am Ende (und würden wahrscheinlich eine Legislaturperiode auf Lebenszeit fordern) und zweitens hätten wir einen dermassen riesigen Wust an (fast) gleichen Gesetzen, dass niemand mehr einen Überblick hätte.

Deswegen wird bei Gesetzestexten ja versucht, diese so allgemein wie möglich (und gerade so konkret wie nötig) zu halten, damit ein besonders gelagerter Einzelfall nicht sofort ein Schlupfloch darstellt. (Klappt nicht immer, ich weiß.) Grauzonen bleiben nur bis zu einem Grundsatzurteil grau, danach sind sie weiß oder schwarz. (^^) Und in diesem Fall würde ich noch nicht einmal von einer Grauzone sprechen, denn für mein juristisch-laienhaftes Verständniss ist der Sachverhalt klar: Ich kaufe etwas, also gilt zunächst §433 ff BGB (Kaufvertrag). Und wenn dem so ist greiffen auch §139 ff. PatG (Patentgesetz), in dem der Erschöpfungsgrundsatz abgehandelt wird. Und genau dieser Grundsatz gestattet mir den Weiterverkauf einer von mir legal erworbenen Sache.

Also aus meiner persönlichen Sicht ist die bestehende Gesetzeslage durchaus klar und eindeutig und bedarf zumindest keiner großen, grundlegenden Reform.


----------



## Vordack (23. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Also aus meiner persönlichen Sicht ist die bestehende Gesetzeslage durchaus klar und eindeutig und bedarf zumindest keiner großen, grundlegenden Reform.



Das dumme ist eben daß nicht jeder "Du persönlich" bist. Wie viele laden sich Sachen runter in dem Glauben nichts illegales zu tun? ICH würde sagen unter 10%, aber ich bin mir sicher es sind weitaus mehr, wenn man ALLE Downloads berücksichtigt und nicht nur die der Forenuser hier   Wir die hier während derArbeitszeit rumspammen sind ein ganz kleiner Prozentteil der Computerdownloader, err User 

Ob ein neues Gesetz die Allgemeinheit erreichen würde? Da ich davon ausgehe das die BILD über so ein neues Gesetz berichten würde denke ich schon daß es den einen oder anderen erreicht 

Ach ja, mein Entschuldigung vorhin war purer Sarkasmus da ich weiss von wem das vorige Entschuldigung kam


----------



## LordCrash (23. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gerade bei Computerspiele ist doch die Analogie des Verkaufs mit Büchern & CDs mehr als einfach.
> Bei Büchern, Musik, Filmen erwerbe ich das Recht zur Nutzung, nicht das Recht zur Verwertung. Bei Spielen genauso ... nur warum will man mir hier das Recht verwehren?


Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man digitale Bücher, Filme und Musik nicht weiterkaufen sollte. 

Und wenn das Urheberrecht ausreichend wäre, würden sich Anbieter nicht mit DRM vor unberechtigter Vervielfältigung usw schützen müssen. Fakt ist, dass die ganzen Gesetze verfasst wurden, als es praktisch noch gar keine rein digitalen Produkte gab bzw. diese nicht im Fokus standen. 

So einfach ist die Fragen nämlich gar nicht, ob es sich bei digitalen Daten überhaupt um ein Produkt im klassischen Sinne handelt, das aus "einem Exemplar" besteht. Wenn ich zwei Computer habe und eine GOG-Installerdatei zwei Mal herunterlade auf beiden Rechnern, habe ich schon "zwei" Exemplare, völlig legal und ohne das Urheberrecht zu verletzen. Anderes Thema: betrachten wir mal Streaming-Dienste oder Cloud-Gaming-Dienste: hier kann man scheinbar völlig legal, digitale Daten "auf Zeit" und unverkäuflich konsumieren. Dabei werden die Daten auf in (quasi) Echtzeit auf den heimischen Rechner geladen? Was unterscheidet aus technischen und rechtlichen Gesichtspunkten dieses Vorgehen von dem Vorab-Herunterladen einer Installerdatei? Warum soll es ungesetzlich sein, dass ich hier (als Anbieter) kein lebenslanges, personengebundenes Nutzungsrecht verkaufen kann, wenn ich gleichzeitig für Streamingdienste genau dasselbe in noch restriktiverer Form tun kann? Alleine dieses Beispiel zeigt, dass wir neue Gesetze, speziell für die digitalen Märkte benötigen.


----------



## LordCrash (23. Juli 2013)

TotalBiscuit diskutiert das Thema übrigens auch ziemlich gut. Er geht dabei auch auf die Auswirkungen auf die Preisgestaltung für PC Spiele und die großen Sales ein und wägt Prinzipien gegen praktische Gesichtspunkte ab. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbRY0nIVnts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2013)

Das Ganze wäre doch ganz einfach:

Bei der Ladenversion einfach beim Installieren: "Möchten Sie ihr Spiel an ihren Steam-Account binden? Ja/Nein". Drückt man Ja, wird es mit dem Account verbunden, ansonsten nicht und lässt sich einfach so installieren und spielen.

Bei der digitalen Version oder wenn man es an den Account gebunden hat, dann einfach eine Funktion einbauen "Spiel XY vom Account lösen." Und dann könnte man es auch verkaufen.

Zusätzlich könnte man auch einen Marktplatz in Steam einrichten, in dem Leute ihre Spiele weiterveräußern könnten. Ähnlich wie bei den Sammelkarten. Valve und der Publisher würden dann eben XY % vom Verkauf abbekommen.

Eigentlich ist das alles kein Problem und ziemlich einfach machbar. Man sollte einfach generell in der Branche weg wieder von den Zwängen kommen und die Nutzer ein Spiel so nutzen lassen, wie sie es eben möchten. Den einen stört eine Account-Anbindung nicht, ein wiederum anderer hasst das. Warum da nicht die freie Wahl lassen?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Ganze wäre doch ganz einfach:
> 
> Bei der Ladenversion einfach beim Installieren: "Möchten Sie ihr Spiel an ihren Steam-Account binden? Ja/Nein". Drückt man Ja, wird es mit dem Account verbunden, ansonsten nicht und lässt sich einfach so installieren und spielen.
> 
> ...


Das wäre die perfekte Welt ... ja. 

Deine und meine Ansichten decken sich zu diesem Thema. Selbst wenn man keinen Wiederverkauf von Software implementiert, so wäre doch eine Ausleihfunktion schön. So könnte ich meinen Kumpels ein Spiel ausleihen. Fünfmal ausleihen wäre mMn für den normalen Spieler perfekt, idealerweise könnte man noch den Zeitraum selbst angeben, per Default halt 30 Tage, kann man in 7 Tagen Schritten variieren. Nach Ablauf der Leihfrist wandert das Spiel ohne zutun wieder in den Account des Käufers.

So ein ähnliches System gibt es bei Amazon und dem Kindle, allerdings darf man jedes Buch nur einmal verleihen und dann nie wieder, der Leihzeitraum ist nicht frei wählbar.


----------



## Briareos (24. Juli 2013)

@LordCrash
Du darfst bei gog.com & Co. die Installationsdatei so oft herunterladen wie du lustig bist (oder bis deine Festplatte voll ist). Wenn du, wovon ich jetzt mal ausgehe, das Spiel *einmal* gekauft hast, darfst du es allerdings nur *einmal* installieren. Ob das auf deinem Rechner ist, dem deiner Frau/Freundin/Kinder oder das Installationspaket einem Freund gibst ist dabei völlig irrelevant. Wichtig ist in diesem Zusammenhang nur: Das gekaufte Spiel darf zur gleichen Zeit nur auf einem Rechner installiert sein. (Auf Spitzfindigkeiten wie persönlicher Zweitrechner gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein, ich glaube du weißt was ich meine.)

Und die Existenz von DRM beweißt keineswegs, dass das Urheberrecht per se unzureichend ist, ganz im Gegenteil. DRM (und jeder andere Kopierschutz) dient dazu, dass der Urheber seine Produkte gegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen, also Straftaten, schützt. Ich schliesse ja meine Wohnung auch ab, um mich gegen Einbruch zu schützen. Eingebrochen kann bei mir trotzdem werden, aber das ist kein Beleg dafür, dass die Gesetzeslage bzgl. Einbruch unzureichend wäre.

Streamingdienste kann man nicht wirklich mit "Kaufprodukten" vergleichen, da es sich hier ähnlich verhält wie bei meinem Kabelfernsehanbieter. Ich bezahle eine monatliche Gebühr und kann dafür einen Dienst, in dem Fall das Fernsehprogramm nutzen. Aber nur weil ich Pro7 in HD sehen kann heißt das ja nicht das mir jetzt Pro 7 gehört, oder die eine Folge Simpsons, die ich mir gerade anschaue. Das ist der Unterschied: Hier *miete* ich einen Dienst/Diensleistung, dort *kaufe* ich ein Produkt.

@Shadow_Man
So ist es. Die Accountbindung soll ja im Prinzip nur sicherstellen, das a) eine legale Kopie verwendet wird und b) dass diese eine Kopie zur selben Zeit nur von einer Person/Account genutzt wird. Es spricht absolut nichts dagegen, dass die nutzenden Personen/Accounts im Laufe der Zeit wechseln solange sichergestellt ist, dass nur einer gleichzeitig das Spiel nutzen kann.

Ich hatte das Beispiel woanders schon einmal angeführt. Ich habe zu Hause eine Software, die genau so ein Prinzip nutzt. Ich installiere die Software auf einem Rechner und gebe meinen Registrierungskey ein. Daraufhin wird der Key in der Datenbank des Anbieters geprüft: ist er legal und ist er frei. Ist dem so wird der Schlüssel aktiviert und ich kann meine Software nutzen. Nachdem ich einen neuen Rechner gekauft hatte, musste ich das Programm logischerweise umziehen. Also Programm deinstalliert (Schlüssel wird online wieder als nicht benutzt markiert), auf dem neuen Rechner installiert und neu registriert. Da der Schlüssel wieder als frei verfügbar markiert war, kein Problem.

Und wenn ich das Programm irgendwann einmal nicht mehr brauche oder will, kann ich es bei mir deinstallieren, den Schlüssel verkaufen oder verschenken und jemand anders kann es nutzen. Dem Hersteller ist es dabei schnuppe, wer diesen Schlüssel nutzt ... wichtig ist ihm nur, das jeder Schlüssel zur selben Zeit nur einmal in Benutzung ist.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> @LordCrash
> Du darfst bei gog.com & Co. die Installationsdatei so oft herunterladen wie du lustig bist (oder bis deine Festplatte voll ist). Wenn du, wovon ich jetzt mal ausgehe, das Spiel *einmal* gekauft hast, darfst du es allerdings nur *einmal* installieren. Ob das auf deinem Rechner ist, dem deiner Frau/Freundin/Kinder oder das Installationspaket einem Freund gibst ist dabei völlig irrelevant. Wichtig ist in diesem Zusammenhang nur: Das gekaufte Spiel darf zur gleichen Zeit nur auf einem Rechner installiert sein. (Auf Spitzfindigkeiten wie persönlicher Zweitrechner gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein, ich glaube du weißt was ich meine.)


Das ist falsch, einfach faktisch falsch. Wie bei Steam kann ich meine Spiele auf beliebig vielen Rechnern installieren. Kein Punkt der GOG-AGB verbietet mir das.



> Und die Existenz von DRM beweißt keineswegs, dass das Urheberrecht per se unzureichend ist, ganz im Gegenteil. DRM (und jeder andere Kopierschutz) dient dazu, dass der Urheber seine Produkte gegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen, also Straftaten, schützt. Ich schliesse ja meine Wohnung auch ab, um mich gegen Einbruch zu schützen. Eingebrochen kann bei mir trotzdem werden, aber das ist kein Beleg dafür, dass die Gesetzeslage bzgl. Einbruch unzureichend wäre.


Richtig, DRM ist kein Beweis dafür, dass die Gesetzeslage unzureichend ist. Aber die endlose Diskussion um DRM und den "Status" von digitalen Medien ist ein Beweis dafür, dass sie unzureichend ist.



> Streamingdienste kann man nicht wirklich mit "Kaufprodukten" vergleichen, da es sich hier ähnlich verhält wie bei meinem Kabelfernsehanbieter. Ich bezahle eine monatliche Gebühr und kann dafür einen Dienst, in dem Fall das Fernsehprogramm nutzen. Aber nur weil ich Pro7 in HD sehen kann heißt das ja nicht das mir jetzt Pro 7 gehört, oder die eine Folge Simpsons, die ich mir gerade anschaue. Das ist der Unterschied: Hier *miete* ich einen Dienst/Diensleistung, dort *kaufe* ich ein Produkt.


Da liegt ja der Denkfehler. Du kauft KEIN Produkt, du kaufst ein Nutzungsrecht. Dir wird gar kein Produkt im eigentlichen Sinne angeboten, sondern praktisch ein Zwischending zwischen Dienstleistung und Produkt. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Streaming-Dienst und Nutzungsrecht ist der Zeitraum der Nutzung (endlos vs zeitlich limitiert) und der Zeitpunkt des Datendownloads (vorab vs Echtzeit). Das wirkliche Problem ist hier ja, dass die Verbraucherzentrale und andere die Anbieter dazu ZWINGEN möchten, dass sie ein Produkt im herkömmlichen Sinne anbieten. 



> @Shadow_Man
> So ist es. Die Accountbindung soll ja im Prinzip nur sicherstellen, das a) eine legale Kopie verwendet wird und b) dass diese eine Kopie zur selben Zeit nur von einer Person/Account genutzt wird. Es spricht absolut nichts dagegen, dass die nutzenden Personen/Accounts im Laufe der Zeit wechseln solange sichergestellt ist, dass nur einer gleichzeitig das Spiel nutzen kann.


Sieh dir mal TBs Video an. Die Einstufung von digitalen Spielen als "reale Produkte" mit Weiterverkaufsrechts usw. ist eine Gefahr für die niedrigen Preis und die ganzen Sales usw, die es jetzt für den PC gibt. Hier wird ein funktionierender Markt, mit dem die meisten zufrieden sind (mal ehrlich: wie viele Leute fordern bei den aktuellen Spielepreisen für PC wirklich ein Weiterverkaufsrecht auf Steam, wenn nicht "aus Prinzip"?) unnötig in Gefahr gebracht, nur damit ein Exempel statuiert werden kann und sich eine Verbrauerzentrale bei der jungen Generation anbiedern kann anstatt sich um wirkliche Probleme unserer Gesellschaft zu kümmern (was ja eigentlich ihre Aufgabe ist.....)


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das wäre die perfekte Welt ... ja.
> 
> Deine und meine Ansichten decken sich zu diesem Thema. Selbst wenn man keinen Wiederverkauf von Software implementiert, so wäre doch eine Ausleihfunktion schön. So könnte ich meinen Kumpels ein Spiel ausleihen. Fünfmal ausleihen wäre mMn für den normalen Spieler perfekt, idealerweise könnte man noch den Zeitraum selbst angeben, per Default halt 30 Tage, kann man in 7 Tagen Schritten variieren. Nach Ablauf der Leihfrist wandert das Spiel ohne zutun wieder in den Account des Käufers.
> 
> So ein ähnliches System gibt es bei Amazon und dem Kindle, allerdings darf man jedes Buch nur einmal verleihen und dann nie wieder, der Leihzeitraum ist nicht frei wählbar.



Ich bin absolut für eine Sharing-Funktion auf Steam. Etwas mit Freunden und Famlie tauschen zu können (bzw. entleihen) hat aber eine ganz andere Dimension als das generelle Weiterverkaufsrecht. Während bei der einen Lösung die Spiele und der Spielspaß im Vordergrund stehen sind es bei der anderen hauptsächlich monetäre Gründe...


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut für eine Sharing-Funktion auf Steam. Etwas mit Freunden und Famlie tauschen zu können (bzw. entleihen) hat aber eine ganz andere Dimension als das generelle Weiterverkaufsrecht. Während bei der einen Lösung die Spiele und der Spielspaß im Vordergrund stehen sind es bei der anderen hauptsächlich monetäre Gründe...


 
Ich sehe schon die Angebote auf Ebay:



> Header: Mass Effect 4 NEU & OVP               €3,99    €9,99 Sofortkauf
> 
> Ich biete hier mein Nagelneues auf Steam gekauftes Mass Effect 4 zur Miete an. Dem der den Zuschlag erhält gebe ich nach Zahlungseingang und Bekanntgabe seines Steam Accounts die Nutzungsrechte für 1 Woche.
> 
> Ich trage keine Garantie



Würde nix anderes bewirken als Gebrauchtspiele, nähmlich daß Einkünfte generiert werden die nicht zugunsten des Entwicklers/Publishers sind. Schlechte Idee die alles nur verkomplizieren würde.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...]Schlechte Idee die alles nur verkomplizieren würde.


 Was würde denn verkompliziert werden? Das Leute so einen Unsinn machen wie du ihn oben beschrieben hast, ja.

Lord und ich reden doch von einer Sharing Funktionen für den privaten Freundeskreis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sieh dir mal TBs Video an. *Die Einstufung von digitalen Spielen als "reale Produkte" mit Weiterverkaufsrechts usw. ist eine Gefahr für die niedrigen Preis und die ganzen Sales usw, die es jetzt für den PC gibt.* Hier wird ein funktionierender Markt, mit dem die meisten zufrieden sind (mal ehrlich: wie viele Leute fordern bei den aktuellen Spielepreisen für PC wirklich ein Weiterverkaufsrecht auf Steam, wenn nicht "aus Prinzip"?) unnötig in Gefahr gebracht, nur damit ein Exempel statuiert werden kann und sich eine Verbrauerzentrale bei der jungen Generation anbiedern kann anstatt sich um wirkliche Probleme unserer Gesellschaft zu kümmern (was ja eigentlich ihre Aufgabe ist.....)



Das glaube ich nicht. Spiele für 10 Euro und weniger gab es doch schon vor den ganzen Accountbindungen. Siehe Software Pyramide oder Hammerpreis. Da ging es zwar nicht so schnell mit dem Preis runter, aber es gab billige Angebote auch schon.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Spiele für 10 Euro und weniger gab es doch schon vor den ganzen Accountbindungen. Siehe Software Pyramide oder Hammerpreis. Da ging es zwar nicht so schnell mit dem Preis runter, aber es gab billige Angebote auch schon.


 
Die Spiele in der Software-Pyramide waren meistens mehrere Jahre alt.....

Außerdem gibt es da noch einen Unterschied: wenn du ein Spiel der Software-Pyramide weiterverkaufst, weiß jeder, was die Version mal gekostet hat. Hier lässt sich kein "Gewinn" erzielen. Bei digitalen Medien sieht das anders aus. Wenn du ein Spiel im Sale für 5€ kaufst und nach dem Sale für 8€ weiterverkaufst, dann machst du Gewinn und keiner kann sagen, zu welchem Preis du das Spiel gekauft hast. Das ist sogar noch schlimmer als das Gebrauchtspielesystem für Konsolen bzw. physische Disks, weil sich hier noch kommerzielle Gewinne erzielen lassen............


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die Angebote auf Ebay:
> 
> Würde nix anderes bewirken als Gebrauchtspiele, nähmlich daß Einkünfte generiert werden die nicht zugunsten des Entwicklers/Publishers sind. Schlechte Idee die alles nur verkomplizieren würde.


 
Kann man leicht unterbinden, wenn man sowas einführt, was auch MS für die Xbox One geplant hatte. -> Man kann nur Spiele mit Freuden teilen, mit denen man mindestens (z.B.) 30 Tage auf Steam befreundet ist.


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was würde denn verkompliziert werden? Das Leute so einen Unsinn machen wie du ihn oben beschrieben hast, ja.
> 
> Lord und ich reden doch von einer Sharing Funktionen für den privaten Freundeskreis.


 
Mit alles verkomplizieren meinte ich daß jetzt schon "komplizierte" Problem daß Entwickler haben um an ihr Geld für neue Spiele zu kommen, eben aus dem von mir genannten Punkt.

@Lordcrash

Dann ergänze ich das Ebay Angebot einfach:

30 Tage vor Release setze ich es rein und als Bedingung noch "Adde mich jetzt als Freund".

Leute die Geld brauchen und/oder verarschen wollen sind sehr kreativ 

@All
Ich persönlich würde natürlich eine Option zum verleihen begrüßen da ich nicht ein einer Softwareschmiede arbeite und höchstens Geld daduch einsparen würde. Aber so eine Option würde den Herstellern der Spiele nur dazu bringen die Raubkopie Debatte fortzuführen - mit anderen wie dem von mir genannten Gründen.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mit alles verkomplizieren meinte ich daß jetzt schon "komplizierte" Problem daß Entwickler haben um an ihr Geld für neue Spiele zu kommen, eben aus dem von mir genannten Punkt.
> 
> @Lordcrash
> 
> ...


 
Naja, ob das dann noch einer kauft, wenn er es erst in 30 Tagen spielen kann??? Zumal das ja illegal wäre und du als Käufer überhaupt nicht wüsstest oder durchsetzen könntest, dass du das Spiel dann auch wirklich spielen kannst.....ich glaube nicht, dass ein derartiges "Geschäftsmodell" eine große Chance hätte. Zumal Steam ja auch derartige Angbote auf Ebay und Co. recht einfach sperren lassen kann, wenn sie gegen die AGBs und Co. verstoßen.....
Und dann noch so eine komplizierte Lösung....für den "professionellen Spieleverleiher" setzt auch Steam mit 300 Freunden schon ein Limit.... 

Ich bin mit Steam und Co. zufrieden, so wie es jetzt ist. Gegen eine Sharing-Funktion mit Freunden hätte ich nichts einzuwenden, wenn Missbrauch irgendwie verhindert wird, und Gebrauchtspiele halte ich für Steam (bzw. digitale Spiele) weder für nötig noch für ratsam.


----------



## Vordack (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Naja, ob das dann noch einer kauft, wenn er es erst in 30 Tagen spielen kann???
> Und dann noch so eine komplizierte Lösung....für den "professionellen Spieleverleiher" setzt auch Steam mit 300 Freunden schon ein Limit....



Da es erst in 30 Tagen rauskommt, zu dem Preis, 100%ig. Hast Du schon mal gesehen WAS auf Ebay alles gekauft wird? 
Und dann die komplizierte Folge... der "professionelle Spieleverleiher" erstellt sich einfach mehrere Accounts 

Wie schon gesagt, das würde alles nur verkomplizieren und ich denke daß es uns im Endeffekt an Stellen einschränken würde an die wir noch gar nicht denken um es abzusichern (wie die limitierte Freundesliste).


----------



## Briareos (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, einfach faktisch falsch. Wie bei Steam kann ich meine Spiele auf beliebig vielen Rechnern installieren. Kein Punkt der GOG-AGB verbietet mir das.


Also dann verstehe ich unter dem folgenden Punkt etwas anderes als du. 



			
				gog.com ToU schrieb:
			
		

> Restrictions on UseYou agree to abide by all applicable  local, state, national, and international laws and regulations in using  the Service. You agree that you shall not use the Service for any illegal purpose or  in a way that will breach the terms and conditions and that you shall  not use the Service to violate the rights of a third party, including  without limitation intellectual property rights.


Für mich heißt das: Du stimmst zu, dass du keinerlei illegale Handlungen mit den Produkten von gog.com machst. Das unerlaubte Vervielfältigen und verbreiten des Installationspaketes stellt unter deutschem Recht eine Urheberrechtsverletzung und somit eine Straftat dar. Kopiere ich also meinen Installer, gebe diesen einem Freund während ich selber ebenfalls spiele ist das ein illegaler Akt und laut dieser Policy verboten.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Da liegt ja der Denkfehler. Du kauft KEIN Produkt, du kaufst ein Nutzungsrecht. Dir wird gar kein Produkt im eigentlichen Sinne angeboten, sondern praktisch ein Zwischending zwischen Dienstleistung und Produkt. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Streaming-Dienst und Nutzungsrecht ist der Zeitraum der Nutzung (endlos vs zeitlich limitiert) und der Zeitpunkt des Datendownloads (vorab vs Echtzeit). Das wirkliche Problem ist hier ja, dass die Verbraucherzentrale und andere die Anbieter dazu ZWINGEN möchten, dass sie ein Produkt im herkömmlichen Sinne anbieten.


Und genau das sehe ich anders. Wenn ich in den Laden gehe und ein Spiel in meiner Hand nach Hause nehme, kaufe ich es. Wenn ich ein Spiel bei Amazon bestelle, kaufe ich es. Und wenn ich dasselbe Spiel bei Steam in meinen Warenkorb lege und auf den Button "Buy" klicke, kaufe ich es. Ansonsten müsste auf dem Button "Rent" stehen. 
Und ein Nutzungsrecht erwerbe ich bei jedem Kauf eines x-beliebigen Produkts, das ist keine Erfindung der Softwareindustrie. Mit dem Zeitpunkt des Produktkaufes habe ich automatisch das Recht, das Produkt zu nutzen. Punkt. Nur das Recht zur Nutzung zu erwerben ohne das dazugehörige Produkt zu besitzen, bringt mir gar nichts.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Einstufung von digitalen Spielen als "reale Produkte" mit Weiterverkaufsrechts usw. ist eine Gefahr für die niedrigen Preis und die ganzen Sales usw, die es jetzt für den PC gibt. Hier wird ein funktionierender Markt, mit dem die meisten zufrieden sind (mal ehrlich: wie viele Leute fordern bei den aktuellen Spielepreisen für PC wirklich ein Weiterverkaufsrecht auf Steam, wenn nicht "aus Prinzip"?) unnötig in Gefahr gebracht, nur damit ein Exempel statuiert werden kann und sich eine Verbrauerzentrale bei der jungen Generation anbiedern kann anstatt sich um wirkliche Probleme unserer Gesellschaft zu kümmern (was ja eigentlich ihre Aufgabe ist.....)


So, und nur weil die theoretische Möglichkeit besteht, dass es eventuell, unter Umständen ein paar Steam Sales pro Jahr weniger geben könnte, soll ich also bereitwillig auf das mir vom Gesetzgeber zugestandene Recht verzichten? Ich geb's zu, mir geht es in diesem Punkt tatsächlich um's Prinzip. Ich habe während meiner 25 Jahre als Spieler bereits mehrere hundert Spiele gekauft (vielleicht ist es mittlerweile sogar vierstellig, hab lange nicht mehr nachgezählt) und, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, insgesamt zwei wieder verkauft. Ich will meine Spiele also prinzipiell nicht wieder verkaufen, aber ich will das gottverdammte Recht dazu haben. Erstens weil es so im Gesetz steht und zweitens weil ich mit meinen bezahlten, legal erworbenen Produkten tun und lassen kann was ich will.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Spiele für 10 Euro und weniger gab es doch schon vor den ganzen Accountbindungen. Siehe Software Pyramide oder Hammerpreis. Da ging es zwar nicht so schnell mit dem Preis runter, aber es gab billige Angebote auch schon.


 Das gab's sogar noch vor der Pyramide. Ich habe Weihnachten 1996 die "WarCraft 2"-Collection inkl. Add-On geschenkt bekommen. Und damit ich die Story ordentlich verstehe und außerdem gehört es sich einfach so, habe ich mir nach den Feiertagen sofort den ersten Teil gekauft. Hieß damals "Black Lable" Edition (glaub ich) und hat mich ~10 DM gekostet.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

Hmm, also in dem von dir zitierten Teil der ToU lese ich nichts, was die Installation auf mehreren Rechnern verbietet.  

Ich interpretiere den von dir zitierten Absatz eher so, dass du mit der Nutzung der Angebots von gog.com bestätigst, dass du nicht gg. geltendes Recht in deinem Land verstößt bzw. bei der Nutzung von gog.com nicht gg. die Rechte Dritter.

Mehr les ich da nicht heraus.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Also dann verstehe ich unter dem folgenden Punkt etwas anderes als du.
> 
> 
> Für mich heißt das: Du stimmst zu, dass du keinerlei illegale Handlungen mit den Produkten von gog.com machst. Das unerlaubte Vervielfältigen und verbreiten des Installationspaketes stellt unter deutschem Recht eine Urheberrechtsverletzung und somit eine Straftat dar. Kopiere ich also meinen Installer, gebe diesen einem Freund während ich selber ebenfalls spiele ist das ein illegaler Akt und laut dieser Policy verboten.


Du vervielfältigst nichts illegal. Du kannst auch deine Steam Spiele völlig legal auf mehreren Rechnern installieren. Dabei werden die Spieledaten auch mehrmals auf verschiedene Rechner geladen. GOG gesteht dir sogar ausdrücklich das Recht auf Sicherungskopien zu. Und da du die Dateien auch nur für den Privatgebrauch nutzt, stellt es auch keine Verletzung irgendwelcher Copyrights dar.




> Und genau das sehe ich anders. Wenn ich in den Laden gehe und ein Spiel in meiner Hand nach Hause nehme, kaufe ich es. Wenn ich ein Spiel bei Amazon bestelle, kaufe ich es. Und wenn ich dasselbe Spiel bei Steam in meinen Warenkorb lege und auf den Button "Buy" klicke, kaufe ich es. Ansonsten müsste auf dem Button "Rent" stehen.
> Und ein Nutzungsrecht erwerbe ich bei jedem Kauf eines x-beliebigen Produkts, das ist keine Erfindung der Softwareindustrie. Mit dem Zeitpunkt des Produktkaufes habe ich automatisch das Recht, das Produkt zu nutzen. Punkt. Nur das Recht zur Nutzung zu erwerben ohne das dazugehörige Produkt zu besitzen, bringt mir gar nichts.


Warum bringt dir das nichts?????? Was bringt dir denn das Eigentum? Kaufst du ein Spiel nur mit dem Vorsatz, es wieder weiterzuverkaufen? Also ich kaufe ein Spiel, WEIL ich es NUTZEN will, d.h. weil ich es spielen will. So wie ich mir eine Kinokarte kaufe, WEIL ich den Film SEHEN will, nicht weil ich irgendetwas besitzen will.
Beim Kauf eines Kinotickets/Konzerttickets whatever steht im Netz übrigens auch "Kauf" oder "Buy" dabei, gehst du dann auch automatisch davon aus, dass du irgendetwas besitzt (außer das kleine Papierchen, das dir zugesandt wird.....)? Die Argumentation wäre richtig, wenn in irgendeiner Weise verschleiert wird, dass man digitale Spiele nicht weiterverkaufen kann. Aber das ist doch bei Steam nun wirklich nicht der Fall. JEDER der Steam nutzt, hat davon Kenntnis. D.h. jeder weiß genau, was er kauft, wenn er auf den entsprechenden Button drückt....



> So, und nur weil die theoretische Möglichkeit besteht, dass es eventuell, unter Umständen ein paar Steam Sales pro Jahr weniger geben könnte, soll ich also bereitwillig auf das mir vom Gesetzgeber zugestandene Recht verzichten? Ich geb's zu, mir geht es in diesem Punkt tatsächlich um's Prinzip. Ich habe während meiner 25 Jahre als Spieler bereits mehrere hundert Spiele gekauft (vielleicht ist es mittlerweile sogar vierstellig, hab lange nicht mehr nachgezählt) und, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, insgesamt zwei wieder verkauft. Ich will meine Spiele also prinzipiell nicht wieder verkaufen, aber ich will das gottverdammte Recht dazu haben. Erstens weil es so im Gesetz steht und zweitens weil ich mit meinen bezahlten, legal erworbenen Produkten tun und lassen kann was ich will.


Ich hasse Prinzipienreiter. Es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als Leute, die dogmatisch an bisherigen Dingen festhalten, ohne sich groß Gedanken darüber zu machen, ob die Grundlagen überhaupt noch zutreffen.
1) Der Gesetzgeber gesteht diese Recht zu, wenn es sich um ein klassisches Produkt handelt.
2) Die Frage, ob ein digitales Spiel (Film, Musik,....) überhaupt ein klassisches Produkt mit all den Eigenschaften, die ein solches auszeichenen ist, ist nicht ausreichend geklärt (weder gesellschaftlich noch vom Gesetzgeber).
3) Deine Punkte sind aufgrund der Problematik in Punkt 2 nichtig. Du kaufst gegenwärtig nun Mal einfach kein Produkt, du kaufst auschließlich (!!!!!!) ein Nutzungsrecht. Es handelt sich dabei in der Tat um eine Art "Miete auf Lebenszeit", die sich nicht übertragen lässt. Was würde das ändern, wenn jetzt bei Steam "Miete auf Lebenszeit" statt "Kauf" stehen würde? Richtig, GAR NICHTS. Es wäre exakt dasselbe, und jeder weiß das doch implizit.
4) Mir bleibt der Punkt verschlossen, warum man die Anbieter so vehement dazu zwingen will, digitale Medien als klassische Produkte zu verkaufen. 



> Das gab's sogar noch vor der Pyramide. Ich habe Weihnachten 1996 die "WarCraft 2"-Collection inkl. Add-On geschenkt bekommen. Und damit ich die Story ordentlich verstehe und außerdem gehört es sich einfach so, habe ich mir nach den Feiertagen sofort den ersten Teil gekauft. Hieß damals "Black Lable" Edition (glaub ich) und hat mich ~10 DM gekostet.


Und weiter? Das trägt doch überhaupt nichts zum Thema bei....


----------



## Briareos (24. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich interpretiere den von dir zitierten Absatz eher so, dass du mit der Nutzung der Angebots von gog.com bestätigst, dass du nicht gg. geltendes Recht in deinem Land verstößt bzw. bei der Nutzung von gog.com nicht gg. die Rechte Dritter.
> 
> Mehr les ich da nicht heraus.





LordCrash schrieb:


> Du vervielfältigst nichts illegal. Du kannst  auch deine Steam Spiele völlig legal auf mehreren Rechnern installieren.  Dabei werden die Spieledaten auch mehrmals auf verschiedene Rechner  geladen. GOG gesteht dir sogar ausdrücklich das Recht auf  Sicherungskopien zu. Und da du die Dateien auch nur für den  Privatgebrauch nutzt, stellt es auch keine Verletzung irgendwelcher  Copyrights dar.


Ich dachte eigentlich ich hätte mittlerweile genau erklärt, was ich gemeint habe. Ich meine NICHT die unzähligen Kopien, die ich für mich erstellen und installieren kann wie und wo es mir gefällt. Ich meinte damit die nicht erlaubte Weitergabe dieser Kopien, wie ich es mit dem Beispiel, wo ich meine Kopie spiele und gleichzeit ein Freund von mir, dem ich eine von mir erstellte Kopie gegeben habe. Das verbietet mMn der von mir zitierte Absatz der ToU.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum bringt dir das nichts?????? Was bringt dir denn das Eigentum? Kaufst du ein Spiel nur mit dem Vorsatz, es wieder weiterzuverkaufen?


Eigentum bringt mir die Freiheit, mit meine gekauften Produkten im Rahmen der Gesetze tun und lassen zu können, was ich will. Und der Eigentumsübergang ist seit der Urzeit das Grundprinzip von Handel, daran hat aller technischer Fortschritt in 20.000 Jahren Menschheitsgeschichte nichts geändert.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Also ich kaufe ein Spiel, WEIL ich es NUTZEN will, d.h. weil ich es spielen will. So wie ich mir eine Kinokarte kaufe, WEIL ich den Film SEHEN will, nicht weil ich irgendetwas besitzen will.


Auch wenn du es mir vielleicht nicht glaubst: Ich auch.  Und ich habe bereits dargelegt, das ich nur sehr, sehr, sehr selten, quasi nie ein Spiel wieder verkauft habe. Sogar das grottenschlechte Dragonfarm steht bei mir noch im Regal.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hasse Prinzipienreiter. Es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als Leute, die dogmatisch an bisherigen Dingen festhalten, ohne sich groß Gedanken darüber zu machen, ob die Grundlagen überhaupt noch zutreffen.


Ich auch, aber ich mache mir sehr wohl Gedanken darüber.



LordCrash schrieb:


> 1) Der Gesetzgeber gesteht diese Recht zu, wenn es sich um ein klassisches Produkt handelt.


Nun, der Gesetzgeber geht sehr allgemein nur von einem Produkt aus. Form, Größe und Aussehen werden nicht näher spezifiziert.

Okay, ich versuche noch einmal meine Sich darzustellen.

Spiele sind von Anfang an digitale Produkte gewesen. Ob das Spiel nun digital auf einer Datasette, Diskette, CD, DVD oder als Download im Netz vorliegt ändern rein gar nichts am Produkt "Spiel" an sich. Der einizige Unterschied ist der "Vertriebsweg", wie also das Produkt vom Hersteller zu mir als Käufer gelangt. Ich kann in den Laden gehen und das Spiel auf DVD kaufen, da bin ich der Vertriebsweg. Ich kann es auf DVD bei amazon & Co. bestellen, da übernimmt die Post den Vertriebsweg. Und ich kann es im Internet als Download kaufen, dann ist meine Internetleitung der Vertriebsweg. All diese Unterschiede ändern aber rein gar nichts am eigentlichen Produkt: Auf allen drei Wegen erhalte ich ein- und dasselbe identische Produkt.

*Warum soll also ein Produkt je nach Vertriebsweg rechtlich unterschiedlich behandelt werden?*


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich ich hätte mittlerweile genau erklärt, was ich gemeint habe. Ich meine NICHT die unzähligen Kopien, die ich für mich erstellen und installieren kann wie und wo es mir gefällt. Ich meinte damit die nicht erlaubte Weitergabe dieser Kopien, wie ich es mit dem Beispiel, wo ich meine Kopie spiele und gleichzeit ein Freund von mir, dem ich eine von mir erstellte Kopie gegeben habe. Das verbietet mMn der von mir zitierte Absatz der ToU.


Toll, nur habe ich nie behauptet, dass das legal wäre.....




> Eigentum bringt mir die Freiheit, mit meine gekauften Produkten im Rahmen der Gesetze tun und lassen zu können, was ich will. Und der Eigentumsübergang ist seit der Urzeit das Grundprinzip von Handel, daran hat aller technischer Fortschritt in 20.000 Jahren Menschheitsgeschichte nichts geändert.


Eigentlich gibt es unser modernes Verständnis von "Eigentum" erst sein der napoleonischen Zeit.....

Außerdem fährst du hier dicke Geschütze auf für so ein simples Luxusprodukt wie Computerspiele. Wir sprechen hier nicht von Dingen des alltäglichen Lebens (bzw. lebensnotwendige Dinge wie Essen oder Energie).....

Außerdem hast du das Grundproblem nach wie vor nicht verstanden: wenn du etwas mietest, besitzt du es nicht. Heißt das dann für dich, dass sowas wie "Miete" Teufelszeug ist? Sich eine Wohnung mieten, ist das schlecht, weil du damit nicht machen kannst, was du willst?



> Auch wenn du es mir vielleicht nicht glaubst: Ich auch.  Und ich habe bereits dargelegt, das ich nur sehr, sehr, sehr selten, quasi nie ein Spiel wieder verkauft habe. Sogar das grottenschlechte Dragonfarm steht bei mir noch im Regal.


Wenn es für dich eh nicht von Belang ist, warum kümmerst du dich darum? Das ist ein Paradebeispiel for Dogmatismus.





> Nun, der Gesetzgeber geht sehr allgemein nur von einem Produkt aus. Form, Größe und Aussehen werden nicht näher spezifiziert.


Nur exisitieren bei einem digitalen Spiel weder Form, Größe noch Aussehen nach klassischen (physischen) Gesichtspunkten, nach denen die entsprechenden Gesetze verabschiedet wurden.



> Spiele sind von Anfang an digitale Produkte gewesen. Ob das Spiel nun digital auf einer Datasette, Diskette, CD, DVD oder als Download im Netz vorliegt ändern rein gar nichts am Produkt "Spiel" an sich. Der einizige Unterschied ist der "Vertriebsweg", wie also das Produkt vom Hersteller zu mir als Käufer gelangt. Ich kann in den Laden gehen und das Spiel auf DVD kaufen, da bin ich der Vertriebsweg. Ich kann es auf DVD bei amazon & Co. bestellen, da übernimmt die Post den Vertriebsweg. Und ich kann es im Internet als Download kaufen, dann ist meine Internetleitung der Vertriebsweg. All diese Unterschiede ändern aber rein gar nichts am eigentlichen Produkt: Auf allen drei Wegen erhalte ich ein- und dasselbe identische Produkt.


Das ist nur zum Teil richtig. Ich stimme mit dir überein, dass der Wert eines Spiels aus dem "Code" besteht und nicht aus der Disk. Aber die Disk macht ein Spiel zu einem klassischen Produkt. Anders als bei einem rein digitalen Spiel (also auf Download basierend) ist ein Spiel auf einer Disk unweigerlich mit dieser verbunden. Damit ist das ganze Produkt nur mal ein physisches Produkt im Sinne des Gesetzgebers.
Es geht nicht um den Vertriebsweg, es geht um die Definition eines Produktes an sich, eben genau das, was für digitale Produkte nicht explizit geklärt wurde.....
Letztlich stimme ich mit dir aber sogar darin überein, dass man sich nicht Gedanken machen sollte, den Weiterverkauf von digitalen Medien generell zu untersagen zu können (als Anbieter), egal ob auf Disk oder rein digital. Digitale Produkte (Filme, Musik, Spiele) nehmen nämlich eine Sonderposition ein: sie altern nicht (also der Inhalt an sich) und sie verbrauchen sich auch nicht (wenn man die physische Disk mal außer Betracht lässt). Kann man (und sollte man!!!) ein Produkt, das diese Eigenschaften hat, wie ein "normales" Produkt verkaufen müssen. Soll man die Anbieter ZWINGEN, es so verkaufen zu müssen? Denn ein derartiges Produkt ist anders wie etwa beim Gebrauchtwagen keine sekundäre Konkurrenz zum neuen Produkt, sondern direkte, primäre Konkurrenz. Jedes verkaufte digitale "Exemplar eines digitalen Produkten ist automatisch sofort ein Konkurrenzprodukt (da is im Prinzip dasselbe ist). Dieses Eigenschaft trifft auf keinen anderen Markt zu, es ist ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von digitalen Daten. Wenn es hier aber derartige Eigenschaften bzw. Abweichungen von "Standardprodukt" gibt, ist es dann richtig und gerecht, einfach ungefragt die Prinzipien dieses Standardprodukts auf diesen Markt zu übertragen?
Denn neben all den Errungenschaften für den Konsumenten dürfen wir nicht vergessen, dass auch der Anbieter berechtigte Ansprüche auf eine faire Vergütung hat und dass es zu fairen Vereinbarungen zwischen Vertragsparteien kommt.

Und darüber hinaus: mein persönliches Verständnis eines solchen fairen und marktwirtschaftlichen Vertragsabschlusses zwischen Anbieter und Konsument sagt mir, dass es völlig in Ordnung ist, wenn ein Anbieter ein transparentes Geschäftsmodell hat und dafür Kunden findet, die sich bereiterklären zu den aufgestellten Konditionen den Vertrag einzugehen. Es gibt hier überhaupt keinen Grund, warum der Staat (oder die Justik) hier regulativ eingreifen müsste, solange nicht eine Seite "übervorteilt" oder betrogen wird, zumal nicht auf einem Markt für Luxusprodukte. Es ist absolut unsinnig, alles, was man "kaufen" kann, auch als Produkt einzustufen und daraus eine Eigentumsforderung abzuleiten. Diese Forderung ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn ich auch eindeutig ein Produkt kaufe, was hier gar nicht der Fall ist. Wenn ich ein Auto lease, weiß ich auch, dass es mir nicht gehört. Wenn ich eine Kinokarte kaufe, weiß ich auch, dass mir nichts gehört außer die Zeit im Kino. Wenn ich ein Streamingabo kaufe, weiß ich auch, dass ich die Inhalte nicht besitze, sondern nur Anrecht auf ein zeitlich begrenztes Entertainment habe.
Es gibt so viele Geschäftsmodelle, aber ausgerechnet die Anbieter digitaler Spiele will man dazu zwingen, sich in das Korsett eines klassischen Produktes zwängen zu lassen? Warum? Was ist der Sinn davon? Ist die Grundlage unserer Marktwirtschaft nicht die, dass der Markt sich selbst reguliert? Die Zahlen zeigen uns jedoch, dass der Kunde die gewünschten Änderungen in der großen Masse gar nicht mal fordert. Nehmen wir Witcher 2 als Beispiel: wie viele Leute haben das Spiel auf Steam gekauft, obwohl es auch als Boxversion frei im Handel (mit Wiederverkaufsrecht) erhältlich ist? Wer würde sowas tun, wenn dieses "Recht ein Produkt zu kaufen wenn man ein digitales Spiel kauft" so immanent wichtig ist?


----------



## Mendos (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch bei Steam nun  wirklich nicht der Fall. JEDER der Steam nutzt, hat davon Kenntnis. D.h.  jeder weiß genau, was er kauft, wenn er auf den entsprechenden Button  drückt....



Das heißt, wenn ein Autohändler in den Kaufvertrag reinschreibt, daß man das Auto nicht weiterverkaufen darf, ist damit auch ok?



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hasse Prinzipienreiter. Es gibt nichts  Schlimmeres als Leute, die dogmatisch an bisherigen Dingen festhalten,  ohne sich groß Gedanken darüber zu machen, ob die Grundlagen überhaupt  noch zutreffen.



*prust*



LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob ein digitales Spiel (Film, Musik,....) überhaupt ein  klassisches Produkt mit all den Eigenschaften, die ein solches  auszeichenen ist, ist nicht ausreichend geklärt (weder gesellschaftlich  noch vom Gesetzgeber).



Diese Frage wurde durch den EuGH geklärt. Lies doch bitte mal die Entscheidung des Gerichts bzw. Kommentare von Juristen dazu.

Aber ich seh schon: es sind definitiv Gesetze notwendig, die diesen DRM-Schwachsinn verbieten, damit die Diskussion dazu ein Ende findet.


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn ein Autohändler in den Kaufvertrag reinschreibt, daß man das Auto nicht weiterverkaufen darf, ist damit auch ok?


Nein, denn ein Auto ist - wie jedem bekannt - ein physisches Produkt. Es gibt aber in der Tat sowas wie Leasingverträge fürs Auto, bei denen ich das Auto nur auf Zeit nutzen darf und es natürlich auch nicht weiterverkaufen darf....



> Diese Frage wurde durch den EuGH geklärt. Lies doch bitte mal die Entscheidung des Gerichts bzw. Kommentare von Juristen dazu.
> 
> Aber ich seh schon: es sind definitiv Gesetze notwendig, die diesen DRM-Schwachsinn verbieten, damit die Diskussion dazu ein Ende findet.


1) Ein Gericht kann keine gesellschaftliche Grundlagenentscheidung treffen, ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich das noch erzählen muss. Dazu brauche ich das Urteil nicht durchlesen, weil das hier gar nicht von Belang ist. Ein Gericht urteilt auf Grundlage der aktuellen Gesetzeslage. Es ist in der Tat Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers mit Gesetzen der Lebenswirklichkeit unserer Gesellschaft gerecht zu werden und nicht Aufgabe der Justiz. Wenn die Gesetze bezüglich digitaler Medien veraltet sind bzw. überhaupt keine treffenden Gesetze exisiteren, dann ist der Gesetzgeber gefragt, nicht die Justiz. Mann, mann, mann....

2) Dass DRM Schwachsinn ist, ist nur deine persönliche Meinung (zumal sie sehr indifferenziert ist).....Außerdem geht es hier doch gar nicht um DRM im Allgemeinen, sondern nur um das Weiterverkaufsrecht digitaler Spiele....

3) Diskussionen sind immer gut. Ohne Diskussion gibt es nur Stillstand und Mißstände werden nie beseitigt. Die Grundlage der Demokratie ist die Diskussion....


----------



## Mendos (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, denn ein Auto ist - wie jedem bekannt - ein physisches Produkt. Es gibt aber in der Tat sowas wie Leasingverträge fürs Auto, bei denen ich das Auto nur auf Zeit nutzen darf und es natürlich auch nicht weiterverkaufen darf....



Wenn es sich um einen Kauf und nicht um Leasing handelt, spielt das überhaupt keine Rolle.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein Gericht kann keine gesellschaftliche Grundlagenentscheidung treffen, ich weiß nicht, wie oft ich das noch erzählen muss. Dazu brauche ich das Urteil nicht durchlesen, weil das hier gar nicht von Belang ist. Ein Gericht urteilt auf Grundlage der aktuellen Gesetzeslage.



Mit dem letzten Satz hast du recht. Und bezüglich dieser kann das Gericht eine Grundsatzentscheidung bzgl. der Rechtsauslegung treffen. Und genau das wurde gemacht. Du kannst da gern anderer Meinung sein, die ist hier aber nicht von Belang. 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Es ist in der Tat Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers mit Gesetzen der Lebenswirklichkeit unserer Gesellschaft gerecht zu werden und nicht Aufgabe der Justiz. Wenn die Gesetze bezüglich digitaler Medien veraltet sind bzw. überhaupt keine treffenden Gesetze exisiteren, dann ist der Gesetzgeber gefragt, nicht die Justiz. Mann, mann, mann....



Es gibt gute Gesetze, die der allgemeinen Lebenswirklichkeit entsprechen. Sie müssen nur durchgesetzt werden. Und hierbei gibt es weder einen Grund, digitale Waren anders zu stellen als physische Waren, noch die dubiosen Geschäftspraktiken einiger Privatunternehmen zu zementieren.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Dass DRM Schwachsinn ist, ist nur deine persönliche Meinung (zumal sie sehr indifferenziert ist).....Außerdem geht es hier doch gar nicht um DRM im Allgemeinen, sondern nur um das Weiterverkaufsrecht digitaler Spiele....



Das ist meine fachlich fundierte Meinung als Informatiker, Softwareentwickler und Urheber 
 Und es geht um DRM, sonst gäbe es diese Diskussion um den Weiterverkauf gar nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist durch das "(gelegentlich) online angemeldet sein müssen, um das Spiel mit dem Key XY nutzen zu können" ein völlig ausreichender Schutz gegen Raubkopien gegeben, die ja der angebliche Grund für die Einführung Accountbindung sind. Ein "ich muss beim Spielen eingeloggt sein" ist sogar ein viel viel besserer Schutz, als wenn ein Datenträger auf Echtheit gecheckt werden muss oder so was. 

Insofern sollte man einen Weiterverkauf an sich selbstverständlich gestatten. Aber die Firmen haben halt Schiss, dass die Gebrauchtverkäufe den Umsatz schmälern. Das glaube ich aber weniger. Denn etliche Leute kaufen jetzt ein Spiel NICHT, wenn sie wissen, dass sie es nicht weiterverkaufen können. Und die Leute, die gebraucht kaufen, haben eh ein sehr begrenztes Budget, sonst würden die ja nicht gebraucht kaufen... die würden auch nicht wirklich relevant mehr Vollpreistitel kaufen. am Ende bleibt aber meiner Meinung nach idR gleichviel Umsatz bei der Spielebranche, egal ob man gebrauchte Spiele verkaufen darf oder nicht, nur dass ein Verbot von Gebrauchtläufen die Spieler ärgert und ihnen Nachteile beschert. Dazu zwei Szenarien:

Szenario 1 MIT Gebrauchtmarkt: Hans hat 300€ pro Jahr für Games, er kauft sich im Laufe des Jahres 10 Games zu je 40€ und verkauft davon 5 Titel, der er durch hat oder nicht so toll fand, für je 20€. D.h. er hat 400€ ausgegeben und 100€ eingenommen, also 300€ ausgegeben, obwohl er 400€ an die Spielebranche bezahlt hat. Peter ist nun der, der die 5 Titel zu je 20€ kauft, also 100€ ausgibt. Und 2 Spiele kauft er sich zum Vollpreis neu, also nochmal 80€ für die Spielebranche. Hans: 300€ ausgegeben und 10 Spiele gespielt. Peter: 180€ ausgegeben und 7 Spiele gespielt. Spielebranche: 480€ Umsatz mit 12 verkauften Spielen.

Szenario 2 OHNE Gebrauchtmarkt: Hans hat 300€, die gibt er auch aus, aber er kauft keine 10 Spiele, sondern lässt 2-3 Titel weg, bei denen er sich nicht sicher ist, ob sie gut sind - da er sie dann nicht verkaufen kann, verzichtet er auf den Kauf. Peter hat 180€, davon kann er sich 4 Spiele holen. Umsatz für die Branche bleibt bei 480€ mit 12 verkauften Spielen, aber: Hans hat in dem Jahr nur 7-8 Spiele gespielt, und Peter nur 4... Vorteil Branche: Null. Nachteil Käufer: weniger Spiele genießen können...


Das ist natürlich sehr vereinfach, aber an sich macht ein Verbot von Gebrauchtverkäufen nur dann Sinn, wenn man die Spiele einfach kopieren und trotz Verkauf weiterspielen kann - DANN wäre ein Verbot auch durchaus verständlich, zB bei Musik-CDs wäre es ehrlich gesagt sehr verständlich, wenn der Verkauf von gebrauchten CDs bei der Branche ungern gesehen ist, da man da problemlos die Musik behalten kann, obwohl man die CD verkauft hat.

Was ich dabei dann aber durchaus okay finde wäre eine Art "Provision" beim Verkauf für den Wechsel der Accountbindung, wenn der Anbieter, zB Steam, mir und dem Käufer auch Transaktionssicherheit gewährt. Wenn ich meinen Key für ein Spiel X jemandem verkaufe und es über ebay machen würde, meckert ja auch niemand, dass ebay ne Provision bekommt


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> Wenn es sich um einen Kauf und nicht um Leasing handelt, spielt das überhaupt keine Rolle.


Das ist doch nur Geschachere mit Namen. Bist du zufriedenn, wenn Steam den "Kauf abschließen" Button durch einen "Lebenslanges Leasing" austauscht?  



> Mit dem letzten Satz hast du recht. Und bezüglich dieser kann das Gericht eine Grundsatzentscheidung bzgl. der Rechtsauslegung treffen. Und genau das wurde gemacht. Du kannst da gern anderer Meinung sein, die ist hier aber nicht von Belang.


Meine Meinung hat ebenso viel Belang wie deine. Und die Mehrheit der Meinung formt das öffentliche Bewusstsein, was Grundlage für Gesetze und gesellschaftliche Normen ist. Aber das braucht Zeit und politischen Wille.



> Es gibt gute Gesetze, die der allgemeinen Lebenswirklichkeit entsprechen. Sie müssen nur durchgesetzt werden. Und hierbei gibt es weder einen Grund, digitale Waren anders zu stellen als physische Waren, noch die dubiosen Geschäftspraktiken einiger Privatunternehmen zu zementieren.


Doch die gibt es. Ich hab sie aufgezählt. Ignoranz hilft hier nicht weiter....



> Das ist meine fachlich fundierte Meinung als Informatiker, Softwareentwickler und Urheber
> Und es geht um DRM, sonst gäbe es diese Diskussion um den Weiterverkauf gar nicht.


LOL. Dann ist meine Meinung als Ingenieur, Wirtschaftswissenschaftler und Informatiker nicht weniger "fachlich fundiert".....

Solange es um die Frage geht, was ein digitales Produkt überhaupt ist und wie man damit umgehen soll, ist DRM zweitrangig. DRM Maßnahmen sind nur zum Zweck gedacht, geistiges Eigentum zu schützen. GOG z.B. hat kein technisches DRM und trotzdem ist dort ein Weiterverkauf nicht gestattet. Es kann auch DRM mit Weiterverkaufsrecht geben.

Aber Hauptsache mal mit Buzzworten (böses böses DRM) um sich werfen....


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist durch das "(gelegentlich) online angemeldet sein müssen, um das Spiel mit dem Key XY nutzen zu können" ein völlig ausreichender Schutz gegen Raubkopien gegeben, die ja der angebliche Grund für die Einführung Accountbindung sind. Ein "ich muss beim Spielen eingeloggt sein" ist sogar ein viel viel besserer Schutz, als wenn ein Datenträger auf Echtheit gecheckt werden muss oder so was.
> 
> Insofern sollte man einen Weiterverkauf an sich selbstverständlich gestatten. Aber die Firmen haben halt Schiss, dass die Gebrauchtverkäufe den Umsatz schmälern. Das glaube ich aber weniger. Denn etliche Leute kaufen jetzt ein Spiel NICHT, wenn sie wissen, dass sie es nicht weiterverkaufen können. Und die Leute, die gebraucht kaufen, haben eh ein sehr begrenztes Budget, sonst würden die ja nicht gebraucht kaufen... die würden auch nicht wirklich relevant mehr Vollpreistitel kaufen. am Ende bleibt aber meiner Meinung nach idR gleichviel Umsatz bei der Spielebranche, egal ob man gebrauchte Spiele verkaufen darf oder nicht, nur dass ein Verbot von Gebrauchtläufen die Spieler ärgert und ihnen Nachteile beschert. Dazu zwei Szenarien:
> 
> ...


 
Und woher nimmst du diese bahnbrechende Weisheit, dass ein Großteil der Spieler auf Spiele verzichtet, wenn er sie nicht weiterverkaufen kann? Hast du dazu wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen angestellt? Oder basiert das nur auf den lautstarken Tönen der Internetuser?

Soweit ich das sehe, ärgert das bei Steam sogar für Internetverhältnissse relativ wenige, dass sie ihre Spiele nicht mehr verkaufen können.....

Ich kann übrigens auch völlig beliebige Beispielrechnungen aufstellen, die genau zum gegensätzlichen Ergebnis kommen (zumal die Annahmen schon auf sehr tönernen Füßen stehen).....


----------



## Mendos (24. Juli 2013)

@ LordCrash
Das ist kein Geschacher mit den Namen. Lies endlich das Urteil!
Ich habe noch keinen triftigen Grund für eine Gesetzenänderung gelesen. Das es dann (angeblich) keine Steam Sales mehr geben soll, ist definitv kein Grund 
Und warum sollte die Mehrheit überhaupt wollen, daß ihre Rechte eingeschränkt werden?

DRM ist das Thema, denn das Problem bestand nicht, bevor die Software nicht mit DRM verdongled wurde. Und nein, es spielt dabei auch keine Rolle, über welchen Datenträger oder Datenverkehr die Software ihren Weg auf den Rechner gefunden hat.
Und klar kann man ein Spiel von GOG.com weiterverkaufen. Das man es aktuell nicht aus dem Account lösen kann, spielt dabei rein rechtlich keine Rolle. In die AGB können die da erst mal sonst was reinschreiben.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und woher nimmst du diese bahnbrechende Weisheit, dass ein Großteil der Spieler auf Spiele verzichtet, wenn er sie nicht weiterverkaufen kann? Hast du dazu wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen angestellt? Oder basiert das nur auf den lautstarken Tönen der Internetuser?


 Wo hab ich denn "Großteil" geschrieben? ^^ ich schrieb nur, dass "etliche" Leute auf einen Kauf verzichten, wenn sie ein bestimmtes Game nicht weiterverkaufen dürfen. Natürlich machen das solche Leute dann auch nicht bei jedem Game, aber gibt unter den Käufern, die nicht Geld wie Heu haben, ganz sicher viele Leute, die bei manch einem Spiel zugreifen würden, wenn sie wüssten, dass sie es bei Nicht-Gefallen wieder verkaufen können. Da sie es aber nicht verkaufen dürfen, scheuen viele den Kauf ganz oder greifen erst später zum Budgetpreis zu. 

Ich weiß auch gar nicht, was Du dich da so sehr aufregst ^^ bist Du etwa für ein Verbot, glaubst Du, dass es wirklich viele Umsatzeinbußen auf dem Spielemarkt WEGEN gebrauchten Games gab, als man die noch alle problemlos verkaufen konnte?

Ach ja: ich glaub eine Einschränkung bei Gebrauchtverkauf regt viele auch auf, weil die PREISE wiederum geblieben sind. Wenn wiederum wie beim Steam-Sale mal was für nur 10€ zu haben ist, ist es natürlich deutlich weniger "schlimm", wenn man das nicht weiterverkaufen kann. Wer aber halt gern pro Monat ein Game spielt muss verdammt viel Geld auf den Tisch legen und kann es nicht mal weiterverkaufen, wenn er es nicht mehr braucht - übrigens im Gegensatz zu PS3/xbox


----------



## LordCrash (24. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo hab ich denn "Großteil" geschrieben? ^^ ich schrieb nur, dass "etliche" Leute auf einen Kauf verzichten, wenn sie ein bestimmtes Game nicht weiterverkaufen dürfen. Natürlich machen das solche Leute dann auch nicht bei jedem Game, aber gibt unter den Käufern, die nicht Geld wie Heu haben, ganz sicher viele Leute, die bei manch einem Spiel zugreifen würden, wenn sie wüssten, dass sie es bei Nicht-Gefallen wieder verkaufen können. Da sie es aber nicht verkaufen dürfen, scheuen viele den Kauf ganz oder greifen erst später zum Budgetpreis zu.
> 
> Ich weiß auch gar nicht, was Du dich da so sehr aufregst ^^ bist Du etwa für ein Verbot, glaubst Du, dass es wirklich viele Umsatzeinbußen auf dem Spielemarkt WEGEN gebrauchten Games gab, als man die noch alle problemlos verkaufen konnte?
> 
> Ach ja: ich glaub eine Einschränkung bei Gebrauchtverkauf regt viele auch auf, weil die PREISE wiederum geblieben sind. Wenn wiederum wie beim Steam-Sale mal was für nur 10€ zu haben ist, ist es natürlich deutlich weniger "schlimm", wenn man das nicht weiterverkaufen kann. Wer aber halt gern pro Monat ein Game spielt muss verdammt viel Geld auf den Tisch legen und kann es nicht mal weiterverkaufen, wenn er es nicht mehr braucht - übrigens im Gegensatz zu PS3/xbox



Auch für die etlichen User hast du keinerlei Beweis. Das ist reine Spekulation.... 

Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass das überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die generelle Höhe der Ausgaben für Computerspiele (im Schnitt) hat. Es mag durchaus sein, dass sich das auf dem PC Markt in Richtung spätere und günstigere Einkäufe verschoben hat, aber es gibt schlicht keinen Grund, warum man insgesamt weniger ausgeben sollte. Das ist höchstens dann der Fall, wenn man sein gesamtes Hobby (also das Zocken) mit etwas anderem substituiert. Bist du wirklich der Meinung, dass etliche Leute ihr Hobby (teilweise) an den Nagel gehängt haben, nur weil man jetzt seine (digitalen) Spiele nicht mehr verkaufen kann? Wenn wir schon vorher-nachher vergleichen, müssen wir aber auch in Betracht ziehen, dass die Spielepreise auch für neue Spiele im Durchschnitt günstiger geworden sind, vor allem wenn man online Preise vergleicht.

Als man PC Spiele noch problemlos verkaufen konnte, gab es den digitalen  Markt praktisch noch nicht bzw. war der nur eine Randerscheinung.  Damals hat man aber auch für neue Spiele meist noch lange nach  Veröffentlichung hohe Preise zahlen müssen, v.a. wenn man nicht in der  Großstadt wohnte und jeden Tag Preise bei Media Markt oder Saturn  vergleichen konnte.... 

Ich "rege" mich deshalb "auf", weil man hier versucht, etwas durchzusetzen, was weder von der großen Masse gefordert wird noch sonst irgendwie unbedingt notwendig ist und damit die Errungenschaften der ditialen Spielemärkte (eben günstige Preise, flexibles Angebot usw) gefährdet. Es gibt so viele Probleme in unserer Gesellschaft, die wirklich die Aufmerksamkeit der Verbraucherzentralen usw dringend nötig hätten, aber die suchen sich ein Feld aus, wo es im Prinzip nur theoretische Problem gibt........das verstehe ich einfach nicht, sorry....

Ich spiele übrigens viel mehr Spiele als "eines pro Monat", nur sind die nicht alle neu und ich vergleiche natürlich auch Preise und kaufe - wie bei vielen anderen Produkten auch - beim günstigsten Anbieter. Aus deinen Zeilen lese ich auch irgendwie wieder diesen "Anspruch auf günstige Spiele" heraus, der so oft als Argument für Gebrauchtspiele gebraucht wird. DEN gibt es allerdings nicht. Wenn du dir das Hobby nicht leisten kannst, musst du dir einfach ein anderes Hobby suchen. Anders formuliert: wenn ich jede Woche einmal ins Kino gehen will, geht das auch ins Geld. Wenn ich mir das nicht leisten kann, hab ich eben Pech. So ist das mit Luxusprodukten, die uns nur unterhalten und unsere Freizeit versüßen....


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2013)

@Lord Crash: du hast das komplett missverstanden: ich hab doch gar nicht gesagt, dass die Leute jetzt weniger ausgeben oder sogar nix kaufen, sondern an sich genau das, was Du auch sagst: "_Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass das überhaupt keinen Einfluss auf die generelle Höhe der Ausgaben für Computerspiele (im Schnitt) hat_." 

Eben, das sag ich doch: viele, vlt auch die allermeisten Leute haben halt ein bestimmtes Budget für Games, und früher gab es unter den Käufern eine Gruppe von Leuten, die ihre Spiele neu kauften und nach dem Durchspielen oder bei Nichtgefallen verkauft haben, und eine andere Gruppe, die auch mal oder vlt. sogar ausschließlich gebraucht gekauft hat. Und natürlich noch ne Gruppe, die neu kauft und es auch behält. Und was ich meine ist lediglich, dass von den Leute, die früher auch mal Spiele verkauften, sicher viele dabei sind, die nun beim ein oder anderen Spiel nicht zugreifen, weil denen das Geld aus den Gebrauchtverkäufen fehlt und sie lieber nur die Spiele kaufen, bei denen sie sehr sicher sind, dass die denen gefallen. D.h. die geben zB 300€ für Games aus und nicht 400€, weil denen 100€ aus den Gebrauchtverkäufen fehlen. Dafür kaufen aber die, die (auch mal) gebraucht kauften, mehr neue Spiele - in der Summe kommt das für die Industrie meiner Meinung nach dann aufs gleiche raus, also im SCHNITT geben meine beiden Beispieluser immer noch zusammen je 200€ an die Industrie, genau wie vorher  




> Bist du wirklich der Meinung, dass etliche Leute ihr Hobby (teilweise) an den Nagel gehängt haben, nur weil man jetzt seine (digitalen) Spiele nicht mehr verkaufen kann?


 Nein, so hatte ich das ja auch nicht gemeint, sondern nur, dass sicher viele User halt das ein oder andere Spiel nicht kaufen, das die vlt. gekauft hätten, WENN sie es verkaufen könnten - gerade eben bei neuen Spielen, die man nicht unter 39€ im Handel findet


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> @ LordCrash
> Das ist kein Geschacher mit den Namen. Lies endlich das Urteil!
> Ich habe noch keinen triftigen Grund für eine Gesetzenänderung gelesen. Das es dann (angeblich) keine Steam Sales mehr geben soll, ist definitv kein Grund
> Und warum sollte die Mehrheit überhaupt wollen, daß ihre Rechte eingeschränkt werden?



Wenn du mir noch einmal mit dem Urteil kommst, setz ich dich auf meine persönlich Ignore-Liste.....

Wie oft soll ich es noch sagen: das Urteil interessiert mich nicht! Außerdem gings dabei überhaupt nicht um Steam sondern um Oracle. Bei einem Prozess gegen Steam (wenn es denn einen geben sollte) entscheidet das Gericht völlig neu und eben nicht zwangsläufig im Einklang mit dem Urteil gegen Oracle. Denn - vielleicht solltest du das mal nachlesen - in Europa gilt das Gesetz an sich mehr als Gerichtsurteile, was unser Rechtssystem grundlegend von dem der USA entscheidet.....

Der Mehrheit ist ein theoretisches Recht völlig egal, wenn es ihnen keinen spürbaren Vorteil bringt. Und nicht jedes Recht ist gut und richtig, nur weil es irgendwann mal verabschiedet wurde (soviel auch zu deinem Urteilsfimmel)......



> DRM ist das Thema, denn das Problem bestand nicht, bevor die Software nicht mit DRM verdongled wurde. Und nein, es spielt dabei auch keine Rolle, über welchen Datenträger oder Datenverkehr die Software ihren Weg auf den Rechner gefunden hat.


In welcher grauen Vorzeit hat es denn Software ohne DRM bzw. Kopierschutzmechanismen gegeben? Und ja, es spielt eine sehr große Rolle, ob man einen Titel herunterlädt oder sich ein CD kauft. Eine unglaublich große Rolle spielt das. Denn - auch wenn du das nicht hören willst - der Download eines Spiels ist dem Streamingdienst deutlich näher als dem Kauf einer CD.....



> Und klar kann man ein Spiel von GOG.com weiterverkaufen. Das man es aktuell nicht aus dem Account lösen kann, spielt dabei rein rechtlich keine Rolle. In die AGB können die da erst mal sonst was reinschreiben.


Auch das ist nicht richtig. GOG kann dich jederzeit dafür abmahnen und dann müsstest DU GOG verklagen bzw. vor Gericht zerren, weil du ihre AGBs für unzulässig hälst.....


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Lord Crash: du hast das komplett missverstanden:


 
Dann sagst du aber selbst, dass es keinerlei ökonomischen Vorteil für den Konsumenten hätte, wenn man digitale Spiele jetzt verkaufen könnte. Wofür also ein Gerichtsverfahren anstrengen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann sagst du aber selbst, dass es keinerlei ökonomischen Vorteil für den Konsumenten hätte, wenn man digitale Spiele jetzt verkaufen könnte. Wofür also ein Gerichtsverfahren anstrengen?


 Es hat vlt keinen direkten ökonomischen Vorteil, aber es hat sehr wohl nen großen anderen Vorteil: denn der User, der sich nun nur zB 3 neue Games pro Jahr leisten kann, könnte sich vom gleichen Geld gebraucht mehr Spiele leisten und mehr Spaß haben. Und der User, der sich heute zB 10 Games neu kauft und 5 davon vlt nur 10 Stunden spielt und dann vergammeln lässt, der könnte die Games verkaufen und von dem Geld neue Games kaufen, so dass er insgesamt ebenfalls mehr Spiele "genießen" konnte, und er könnte auch öfter mal einen "Fehlkauf" riskieren, weil er nicht direkt viel Geld in den Sand setzt. Wenn einer nen "Flop" kauft, geht der idR ja nicht hin und kauft einfach das nächste Game, da er ja kein unbegrenztes Budget hat.


Aber ich hab ja so oder so auch gar nicht explizit gefordert, dass man da ein Gerichtsverfahren ins Leben rufen soll, sondern ich hab nur ausdrücken wollen, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass die Firmen keinen Nachteil hätten, wenn sie einen Gebrauchtverkauf nicht im Wege stehen. Die strikte und "lebenslange" Accountbindung ist zudem auch kein Argument für den Kopierschutz, da man den Key ja trotzdem an nur EINEN Account GLEICHZEITIG binden kann, mit dem man zumindest ab und an zur Bestätigung auch mal online sein muss. Daher finde ich, dass man das Nutzungsrecht an einen anderen Account umschreiben können sollte, also nen "Gebrauchtverkauf" durchführen können sollte.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es hat vlt keinen direkten ökonomischen Vorteil, aber es hat sehr wohl nen großen anderen Vorteil: denn der User, der sich nun nur zB 3 neue Games pro Jahr leisten kann, könnte sich vom gleichen Geld gebraucht mehr Spiele leisten und mehr Spaß haben. Und der User, der sich heute zB 10 Games neu kauft und 5 davon vlt nur 10 Stunden spielt und dann vergammeln lässt, der könnte die Games verkaufen und von dem Geld neue Games kaufen, so dass er insgesamt ebenfalls mehr Spiele "genießen" konnte, und er könnte auch öfter mal einen "Fehlkauf" riskieren, weil er nicht direkt viel Geld in den Sand setzt. Wenn einer nen "Flop" kauft, geht der idR ja nicht hin und kauft einfach das nächste Game, da er ja kein unbegrenztes Budget hat.


Das ist aber nur dann der Fall, wenn der Erstkäufer sein Budget nach wie vor voll ausreizt. Wenn der nämlich dann für weniger Geld Spiele kaufen kann, senkt er wahrscheinlich auch seine Ausgaben (unter der Annahme, dass er vorher so viele Spiele gekauft hat, wie er überhaupt Zeit zum spielen hatte). Und es ist auch nur dann möglich, wenn jegliche Provisionen für den Weiterverkauf (ala Gamestop, Ebay,...) wegfallen.



> Aber ich hab ja so oder so auch gar nicht explizit gefordert, dass man da ein Gerichtsverfahren ins Leben rufen soll, sondern ich hab nur ausdrücken wollen, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass die Firmen keinen Nachteil hätten, wenn sie einen Gebrauchtverkauf nicht im Wege stehen. Die strikte und "lebenslange" Accountbindung ist zudem auch kein Argument für den Kopierschutz, da man den Key ja trotzdem an nur EINEN Account GLEICHZEITIG binden kann, mit dem man zumindest ab und an zur Bestätigung auch mal online sein muss. Daher finde ich, dass man das Nutzungsrecht an einen anderen Account umschreiben können sollte, also nen "Gebrauchtverkauf" durchführen können sollte.


Wenn es für Steam und die Anbieter keinen wirtschaftlichen Nachteil bringt, warum existiert die Accountbindung ohne Weiterverkaufsrecht denn dann überhaupt? Wenn die Anbieter digitaler Medien der Meinung sind, dass sie ihre Kunden ohne finanzielle Verluste glücklicher machen können, dann werden sie das tun - von sich aus. Alles andere wäre aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht schlicht unvernünftig.


----------



## Mendos (25. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn du mir noch einmal mit dem Urteil kommst, setz ich dich auf meine persönlich Ignore-Liste.....



*lol* Mach doch. Ist schon schlimm, wenn sich nicht mit den Tatsachen beschäftigen will und man dann auch noch mit anderen Meinungen zurecht kommen muß. ^^

Und nochmal, das höchste europäische Gericht hat ein grundsätzliches Urteil gefällt, ob dir das nun gefällt oder nicht. Dieses Urteil wird bei jeder neuen Verhandlung zu diesem Thema von anderen Gerichten rangezogen werden, muss sogar (Grundsatzentscheidung – Wikipedia).



LordCrash schrieb:


> Der  Mehrheit ist ein theoretisches Recht völlig egal, wenn es ihnen keinen  spürbaren Vorteil bringt. Und nicht jedes Recht ist gut und richtig, nur  weil es irgendwann mal verabschiedet wurde (soviel auch zu deinem  Urteilsfimmel)......



Wieso theoretisches Recht? Recht ist erstmal Recht und daran hat sich die Rechtssprechung erst mal zu halten. Das EuGH hat dieses Recht nun durchgesetzt.
Wär ja noch schöner wenn Recht nicht gilt, nur weil sich sich Leute nicht dran halten. *kopfschüttel*



LordCrash schrieb:


> In welcher grauen Vorzeit hat es denn  Software ohne DRM bzw. Kopierschutzmechanismen gegeben? Und ja, es  spielt eine sehr große Rolle, ob man einen Titel herunterlädt oder sich  ein CD kauft. Eine unglaublich große Rolle spielt das. Denn - auch wenn  du das nicht hören willst - der Download eines Spiels ist dem  Streamingdienst deutlich näher als dem Kauf einer CD.....



Oh, die gab es oder gibt es. Und nein, es spielt keine Rolle. Ein Download ist kein Streaming, da du beim Streaming immer nur Teile der Daten für einen temporären Zeitraum lädst, ein Datenstrom halt. Da gibt's sogar speziell Protokolle dafür.
Ein Download hingegen ist nichts anderes als ein Kopieren der Daten von einem Datenträger auf einen anderen. Ob der Ursprung eine Festplatte auf einem Server oder eine CD im Laufwerk ist, ist völlig unwichtig.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Auch  das ist nicht richtig. GOG kann dich jederzeit dafür abmahnen und dann  müsstest DU GOG verklagen bzw. vor Gericht zerren, weil du ihre AGBs für  unzulässig hälst.....


 
Können sie machen. Und würden dann vor Gericht verlieren, weil sie gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.

@ Herbboy
Gibt dann auch noch Leute wie mich, die Spiele um's verrecken nicht zum Vollpreis kaufen, wenn sie es dann nicht wieder los werden können. Die Gefahr eines Fehlkaufs ist einfach zu groß.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> *lol* Mach doch. Ist schon schlimm, wenn sich nicht mit den Tatsachen beschäftigen will und man dann auch noch mit anderen Meinungen zurecht kommen muß. ^^
> 
> Und nochmal, das höchste europäische Gericht hat ein grundsätzliches Urteil gefällt, ob dir das nun gefällt oder nicht. Dieses Urteil wird bei jeder neuen Verhandlung zu diesem Thema von anderen Gerichten rangezogen werden, muss sogar (Grundsatzentscheidung – Wikipedia).


Das Problem ist nicht das Urteil an sich, sondern deine konsequente Weigerung  zu verstehen, dass meine Argumentation weit VOR der Justiz ansetzt. Ich spreche hier von einem gesellschaftlichen Problem (und damit einem politischen), das erst gelöst werden muss (meiner Meinung nach), bevor Gerichtsurteile überhaupt sinnvoll sind. Denn wenn die entsprechenden Gesetze geändert werden (durch den Gesetzgeber), ist jedes (Grundsatz-)Urteil hinfällig...



> Wieso theoretisches Recht? Recht ist erstmal Recht und daran hat sich die Rechtssprechung erst mal zu halten. Das EuGH hat dieses Recht nun durchgesetzt.
> Wär ja noch schöner wenn Recht nicht gilt, nur weil sich sich Leute nicht dran halten. *kopfschüttel*


Ich sagte nicht, dass Recht nicht gilt. Ich sage, dass die meisten Leute gleichgültig gegenüber einem Recht sind, dass sie nicht tangiert.



> Oh, die gab es oder gibt es. Und nein, es spielt keine Rolle. Ein Download ist kein Streaming, da du beim Streaming immer nur Teile der Daten für einen temporären Zeitraum lädst, ein Datenstrom halt. Da gibt's sogar speziell Protokolle dafür.
> Ein Download hingegen ist nichts anderes als ein Kopieren der Daten von einem Datenträger auf einen anderen. Ob der Ursprung eine Festplatte auf einem Server oder eine CD im Laufwerk ist, ist völlig unwichtig.


Das ist deine Meinung. Denn es gibt keine Regelungen bzw. Gesetze, die genau definieren, was beim Download oder Streaming genau gemacht wird und wie sich die beiden Dinge rechtlich unterscheiden. So ist es ja noch nicht mal geklärt, ob es es illegal ist, sich gestreamte Inhalte kostenlos anzuschauen. 
Und nein, der Ursprung ist nicht unwichtig, ganz und gar nicht. Denn die CD ist ein physischer Gegenstand, eine Datei nicht. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.



> @ Herbboy
> Gibt dann auch noch Leute wie mich, die Spiele um's verrecken nicht zum Vollpreis kaufen, wenn sie es dann nicht wieder los werden können. Die Gefahr eines Fehlkaufs ist einfach zu groß.


LOL, wohl noch nie was von Tests, Let's plays usw gehört. Es ist in den Zeiten des Internets praktisch unmöglich, einen Fehlkauf zu tätigen, es sei denn natürlich, man informiert sich nicht im Voraus. 
Vielleicht solltest du vor dem Spielekauf einfach mal eine halbe Stunde Zeit investieren, dich über das jeweilige Spiel zu informieren, dann könntest du auch wieder Spiele zum Vollpreis kaufen.

Komisch, dass diese "Pro Gebrauchtkauf" Argumente meistens von den Leuten kommen, die eh kaum Geld für Spiele ausgeben.....


----------



## realShauni (25. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> LOL, wohl noch nie was von Tests, Let's plays usw gehört. Es ist in den Zeiten des Internets praktisch unmöglich, einen Fehlkauf zu tätigen, es sei denn natürlich, man informiert sich nicht im Voraus.


Natürlich geht das, die meisten Tests entsprechend nicht meinem persönlichen Geschmack. Was die PCGames da regelmäßig mit 90 
bewertet würd ich nicht mal auf dem Klo spielen.
Lets Plays sind auch nur bedingt geeignet, man muss sich Spoilern und hat keine Garantie das der angeschaute Ausschnitt auch 
stellvertretend für das ganze Spiel ist. Viele Spiele feuern am ANfang ein Feuerwerk ab und bietet später nur noch 
unterdurchschnittles Gameplay.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Komisch, dass diese "Pro Gebrauchtkauf" Argumente meistens von den Leuten kommen, die eh kaum Geld für Spiele ausgeben.....


Komisch das diese "Contra Gebrauchtspiele" Argumente nur von dir kommen, schwimmst du im Geld und bist der Meinung nur Leute mit Geld sollen Computerspiele spielen dürfen? 

Würde mich jedenfalls nicht wundern wenn du von irgendeinem Verband kommst und hier nur Lobby Arbeit machst. Aber Zug ist abgefahren, das Gesetz steht, Ätschibätsch


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> (unter der Annahme, dass er vorher so viele Spiele gekauft hat, wie er überhaupt Zeit zum spielen hatte)..


 gehst Du jetzt die ganze Zeit von Hardcoregamern aus? ^^   




> Wenn es für Steam und die Anbieter keinen wirtschaftlichen Nachteil bringt, warum existiert die Accountbindung ohne Weiterverkaufsrecht denn dann überhaupt? Wenn die Anbieter digitaler Medien der Meinung sind, dass sie ihre Kunden ohne finanzielle Verluste glücklicher machen können, dann werden sie das tun - von sich aus. Alles andere wäre aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht schlicht unvernünftig.


 Ich meine eben, dass die Firmen falsch liegen, wenn die Gebrauchtkäufe deren Begründung für eine Bindung sind. Darum geht es ja    die Bindung per Se war ja an sich wegen Kopierschutz eingeführt worden, nicht wegen Gebrauchtkäufen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]   die Bindung per Se war ja an sich wegen Kopierschutz eingeführt worden, nicht wegen Gebrauchtkäufen.


Glaub ich nicht ... schlussendlich war Steam bereits zum Release kein wirksamer Kopierschutz. D.h. ich unterstelle den Publishern schon, dass Accountbindung bzw. Steam an sich von Anfang an zur Unterbindung der Gebrauchtspiele eingeführt worden ist. 

Ganz dämlich sind die Leute nämlich nicht!


----------



## Briareos (25. Juli 2013)

Oh man, da reicht die Mittagspause ja kaum um das hier alles zu lesen.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich "rege" mich deshalb "auf", weil man hier  versucht, etwas durchzusetzen, was weder von der großen Masse gefordert  wird noch sonst irgendwie unbedingt notwendig ist und damit die  Errungenschaften der ditialen Spielemärkte (eben günstige Preise,  flexibles Angebot usw) gefährdet.


Gut, die aktuelle Gesetzeslage scheint dir nicht zu gefallen, okay. Aber die Gesetzeslage ist nunmal im Moment so, das ein Wiederverkaufsverbot von Spielen gegen das Gesetz verstösst, Punkt! Und Gesetze, ob sie einem passen oder nicht, sind nun mal da um eingehalten zu werden. Und die Aufgabe der VZ ist es u.a. darauf zu achten, das Verbraucherrechte nicht eingeschränkt werden, unabhängig ob dich, mich oder sonstwen diese Einschränkung störrt.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann sagst du aber selbst, dass es keinerlei  ökonomischen Vorteil für den Konsumenten hätte, wenn man digitale Spiele  jetzt verkaufen könnte. Wofür also ein Gerichtsverfahren  anstrengen?


Einfach weil es (derzeit) ungesetzlich ist den Weiterverkauf zu verbieten. Wenn man gegen eine wie auch immer geartete Ungesetzlichkeit vorgeht, finde ich das schon Grund genug.



Mendos schrieb:


> Wieso theoretisches Recht? Recht ist erstmal Recht  und daran hat sich die Rechtssprechung erst mal zu halten. Das EuGH hat  dieses Recht nun durchgesetzt. Wär ja noch schöner wenn Recht nicht  gilt, nur weil sich sich Leute nicht dran halten.


So sieht's aus.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Wie oft soll ich es noch sagen: das Urteil  interessiert mich nicht! Außerdem gings dabei überhaupt nicht um Steam  sondern um Oracle.


Genaugenommen ging es um den Weiterverkauf  gebrauchter (genutzter) Softwarelizenzen. Oracle war in diesem Fall nur  der Kläger ... und hat verloren.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Und ja, es spielt eine sehr große Rolle, ob man einen Titel herunterlädt oder sich ein CD kauft. Eine unglaublich große Rolle spielt das. Denn - auch wenn du das nicht hören willst - der Download eines Spiels ist dem Streamingdienst deutlich näher als dem Kauf einer CD.....


Wir wissen beide, das wir bei diesem Punkt unterschiedlicher Ansicht sind. Und da ich mich nicht noch einmal wiederholen will, zitier ich mal kurz Mendos.


Mendos schrieb:


> Ein Download hingegen ist nichts anderes als ein Kopieren der Daten von  einem Datenträger auf einen anderen. Ob der Ursprung eine Festplatte auf  einem Server oder eine CD im Laufwerk ist, ist völlig unwichtig.


 Auf der CD/DVD befindet sich das Installationspacket des Spiels ... bei Steam & Co. lade ich eben dieses Installationspacket über meine Datenleitung herunter. In beiden Fällen ist das Endergebniss, dass sich genau dasselbe Spiel (Produk) bei mir auf dem Rechner befindet. Ich sehe in keinster Weise wieso der Weg, wie das Spiel auf meinen Rechner gekommen ist, etwas an der Art und Weise des Spiels ändert, geschweige denn an desen rechtlicher Einordnung.

Lord, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du, das für digitale Produkte eigene rechtliche Maßstäbe eingeführt werden. Aber warum genau? Was unterscheidet ein digitales Produkt vom einem, wie du es nennst "klassischem" Produkt (abgesehen von der Haptik^^)? Das ist ein Punkt, der mir einfach nicht einleuchten will. Warum sollen gerade digitale Güter anders behandelt werden als, wie du es nennst "klassische" Güter? Worin besteht der prinzipielle Unterschied, der eine gesonderte rechtlich Betrachtung rechtfertigen würde? Und "digitale Güter altern nicht" ist für mich keine Begründung.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht ... schlussendlich war Steam bereits zum Release kein wirksamer Kopierschutz. D.h. ich unterstelle den Publishern schon, dass Accountbindung bzw. Steam an sich von Anfang an zur Unterbindung der Gebrauchtspiele eingeführt worden ist.
> 
> Ganz dämlich sind die Leute nämlich nicht!


 Bei Steam war es meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl hauptsächlich der Kopierschutz und auch die Voraussicht auf zunehmende Download-Verkäufe. Denn in der ersten Zeit gab es ja kaum Steampflichtige Games, da hätte man ja einfach den Account mitverkaufen können. Ein echtes Hemmnis zum Gebrauchtverkauf war die Bindung an irgendeinen Nickname lange Zeit bei weitem noch nicht (dass laut "AGB" der Verkauf des Accounts nicht gestattet ist, hat doch keinen ernsthaft interessiert).

Dass das dann nicht immer klappt(e) mit dem Kopierschutz, ist klar - aber es war vorher ja in zig Fällen noch viel simpler, einfach die CD/DVD zu kopieren (selbst wenn die nen "Kopierschutz" hatten) oder ein imaginäres LW anzulegen und dann das Original zu verkaufen, dann brauchte man nicht mal nen Crack, um das Spiel weiter spielen zu können. Jetzt hast Du aber den Key an nen bestimmten Account gebunden, die DVD/CD spielt an sich Null Rolle mehr, der Kopierschutz IST das "mit dem passenden Account online sein" - und vor nem richtigen Crack scheuen sich sehr viele Leute (zurecht), weil da Malware versteckt sein kann, aber auch weil ggf. das Spiel nicht richtig geht oder auch Multiplayer nicht möglich ist.


Ich bleib dabei: die Publisher liegen IMO falsch, wenn sie meinen, durch Eindämmung des Gebrauchtmarktes besser dazustehen bei trotzdem gleichbleibendem Preisniveau für Vollpreisspiele. Dass viele Games schon rel. kurz nach Release "verschleudert" werden ist dabei IMHO auch ein Sideeffekt, da durchaus nennenswert viele Leute lieber erst zum Budgetpreis zugreifen, wenn sie ihre teure Vollversion nach 1-2 mal durchzocken nicht mehr verkaufen können.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Juli 2013)

Briareos schrieb:


> Lord, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst du, das für digitale Produkte eigene rechtliche Maßstäbe eingeführt werden. Aber warum genau? Was unterscheidet ein digitales Produkt vom einem, wie du es nennst "klassischem" Produkt (abgesehen von der Haptik^^)? Das ist ein Punkt, der mir einfach nicht einleuchten will. Warum sollen gerade digitale Güter anders behandelt werden als, wie du es nennst "klassische" Güter? Worin besteht der prinzipielle Unterschied, der eine gesonderte rechtlich Betrachtung rechtfertigen würde? Und "digitale Güter altern nicht" ist für mich keine Begründung.


Ich will gar nichts einführen, ich will einfach mehr zulassen. Warum soll man einem Anbieter ein Geschäftsmodell per se untersagen, wenn es sich ausschließlich um ein Luxusgut handelt, das keiner zum Leben braucht? Meiner Meinung nach ist es hier nicht mal Aufgabe des Staates, sich einzumischen. Warum kann es dem Anbieter nicht erlaubt sein, digitale Spiele wie "Kinoveranstaltungen" zu handhaben? Und das Argument, dass irgendjemand übervorteilt wird, zieht hier nicht, da es sich a) um ein Luxusgut handelt und b) die Bedingungen des Vertrages beiden Parteien vor Abschluss des Vertrages eindeutig klar sind. Hier geht es nicht um etwas Kleingedrucktes im Vertragswerk, das keiner kennt oder sowas und wo man plötzlich nach Jahren merkt, dass man noch x € draufzahlen muss. Nein, es geht um ein ganz einfaches Geschäftsmodell: Entertainment gegen eine einmalige Zahlung. Wie im Kino eben, nur eben sogar unbegrenzt wiederholbar....
Und wenn der Anbieter auf den Trichter kommt, dass er mehr Geld verdienen kann, wenn er Gebrauchtspiele zulässt, dann wird er das auch tun (wenn z.B. die Nachfrage so groß ist, dass Kunden schon fast rebelieren, siehe Xbox One). Das ist aber bei Steam ja gar nicht der Fall.....
Der Staat sollte nur dort regulativ eingreifen, wo es auch Sinn machen und den Rest den Kräften des Marktes überlassen. Wenn die Leute keine Lust mehr auf digitale Spiele mit dem Verbot des Weiterverkaufs haben, dann spielen sie sie eben nicht mehr, so einfach ist das. Dann verschwinden diese Anbieter vom Markt. Der Markt kann das selbst regeln, dafür braucht er den Staat nicht.

Mich wundert es nicht mehr, dass so viele Anbieter auf Free to play, Mikrotransaktionen und DLCs setzen....denn das sind die "aggressiven" Methoden (zumindest teilweise), wie man Gebrauchtverkäufe verhindert. Drücken wir jetzt auf Teufel komm raus dieses Recht durch, gefährden wir nicht nur die niedrigen Preise für neue Spiele (weil bei einem Preisverfall durch Gebrauchtspiele die "Core-Gamer" wahrscheinlich weniger ausgeben) sondern fördern auch noch so intrusive Ideen wie P2W.....wem damit geholfen sein soll, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber das ist alles nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Mendos (25. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht das Urteil an sich, sondern deine konsequente Weigerung  zu verstehen, dass meine Argumentation weit VOR der Justiz ansetzt. Ich spreche hier von einem gesellschaftlichen Problem (und damit einem politischen), das erst gelöst werden muss (meiner Meinung nach), bevor Gerichtsurteile überhaupt sinnvoll sind. Denn wenn die entsprechenden Gesetze geändert werden (durch den Gesetzgeber), ist jedes (Grundsatz-)Urteil hinfällig...



Falls (nicht wenn) die Gesetze geändert werden, ist das Urteil hinfällig, richtig. Nur sieht es momentan wohl nicht danach aus. Und ein gesellschaftliches Problem ... also bitte. Ich denke nicht, daß die Allgemeinheit an Gesetzen interessiert ist, die ihr nichts nützen sondern nur Geschäftsmodelle schützen.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht, dass Recht nicht gilt. Ich sage, dass die meisten Leute gleichgültig gegenüber einem Recht sind, dass sie nicht tangiert.



Ah, ok. Heh, dann laß uns doch gleich mal das Urheberrecht abschaffen. Den meisten Leuten ist das völlig gleichgültig. 
Oder die Unschuldsvermutung, das tangiert auch nur Leute, die irgendwas verdächtigt werden ...



LordCrash schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung. Denn es gibt keine Regelungen bzw. Gesetze, die genau definieren, was beim Download oder Streaming genau gemacht wird und wie sich die beiden Dinge rechtlich unterscheiden. So ist es ja noch nicht mal geklärt, ob es es illegal ist, sich gestreamte Inhalte kostenlos anzuschauen.



Wieso sollte Streaming per se illegal sein? Und warum sollte man das gesetzlich nochmal definieren? 
Am Beispiel Film: ein Streaming ist ein kontinuierlicher Datenstrom, vergleichbar mit der Übertragung im Fernsehen. Der Film wird noch während der Datenübertragung abgespielt, die Daten werden anschließend verworfen. Ein Download des Films hingegen ist vergleichbar mit der Nutzung einer DVD. Man holt ihn sich erst und spielt ihn danach ab. So wie die DVD nicht verschwindet, verschwindet auch die Datei nach dem Abspielen nicht,



LordCrash schrieb:


> Und nein, der Ursprung ist nicht unwichtig, ganz und gar nicht. Denn die CD ist ein physischer Gegenstand, eine Datei nicht. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.



Und nochmal, es spielt keine Rolle, ob die Datei von einem Server oder von einer CD den Weg auf den Computer gefunden hat.



LordCrash schrieb:


> LOL, wohl noch nie was von Tests, Let's plays usw gehört. Es ist in den Zeiten des Internets praktisch unmöglich, einen Fehlkauf zu tätigen, es sei denn natürlich, man informiert sich nicht im Voraus.



Let's Plays gibt es zum Release in der Regel noch nicht. Und Tests ... naja, ich sag nur Mass Effect 3. Die meisten Tests kann man einfach nur in die Tonne treten. Und selbst wenn das Spiel nicht Murks ist, kann es sein, daß man erst einen positiven Eindruck hatte und es einem dann einfach doch nicht gefällt.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du vor dem Spielekauf einfach mal eine halbe Stunde Zeit investieren, dich über das jeweilige Spiel zu informieren, dann könntest du auch wieder Spiele zum Vollpreis kaufen.



Ich kauf Spiele zum Vollpreis nur noch für die Konsole, wenn ich sie im Zweifel auch wieder los werden kann.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Komisch, dass diese "Pro Gebrauchtkauf" Argumente meistens von den Leuten kommen, die eh kaum Geld für Spiele ausgeben.....


 
Wie kommst du denn auf das schmale Brett?



LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich will gar nichts einführen, ich will einfach  mehr zulassen. Warum soll man einem Anbieter ein Geschäftsmodell per se  untersagen, wenn es sich ausschließlich um ein Luxusgut handelt, das  keiner zum Leben braucht?



Wer schränkt denn hier ein Geschäftsmodell ein? Die Anbieter können doch gern ein Spiel zur Miete oder als Streaming anbieten.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es hier nicht mal  Aufgabe des Staates, sich einzumischen.



Hier mischt sich niemand ein, es wurde lediglich geltendes Recht ausgelegt.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Staat  sollte nur dort regulativ eingreifen, wo es auch Sinn machen und den  Rest den Kräften des Marktes überlassen. Wenn die Leute keine Lust mehr  auf digitale Spiele mit dem Verbot des Weiterverkaufs haben, dann  spielen sie sie eben nicht mehr, so einfach ist das. Dann verschwinden  diese Anbieter vom Markt. Der Markt kann das selbst regeln, dafür  braucht er den Staat nicht.



Das ist Unsinn. Wenn dem Kunden keine Alternative angeboten wird, dann hat er nur die Wahl zwischen kaufen oder nicht kaufen. Und der freie Markt braucht Grenzen. Es ist im Moment schon sehr bedenklich, daß Valve mit Steam ein Quasi-Monopol besitzt und man viele Spiele nur mit Bindung an diese Plattform bekommen kann. Genau das nennt man dann Marktversagen.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Mich wundert es nicht mehr, dass so  viele Anbieter auf Free to play, Mikrotransaktionen und DLCs  setzen....denn das sind die "aggressiven" Methoden (zumindest  teilweise), wie man Gebrauchtverkäufe verhindert. Drücken wir jetzt auf  Teufel komm raus dieses Recht durch, gefährden wir nicht nur die  niedrigen Preise für neue Spiele (weil bei einem Preisverfall durch  Gebrauchtspiele die "Core-Gamer" wahrscheinlich weniger ausgeben)  sondern fördern auch noch so intrusive Ideen wie P2W.....wem damit  geholfen sein soll, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber das ist alles nur meine  persönliche Meinung.



So ein Unsinn. Früher hat der Gebrauchtspielmarkt auch nicht geschadet und günstige Budgettitel gab es schon immer.
Dieses aktuelle Preisdumping, was durch die Sales bei Steam, Amazon oder anderen Anbietern betrieben wird, finde ich da eher bedenklich. Wer kauft denn noch bei Steam einen Vollpreistitel, wenn er ihn quasi 2 Monate später schon für die Hälfte bekommt.


----------



## Briareos (26. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Warum soll man einem Anbieter ein Geschäftsmodell per se untersagen, wenn es sich ausschließlich um ein Luxusgut handelt, das keiner zum Leben braucht? Meiner Meinung nach ist es hier nicht mal Aufgabe des Staates, sich einzumischen. Warum kann es dem Anbieter nicht erlaubt sein, digitale Spiele wie "Kinoveranstaltungen" zu handhaben?


Ganz einfach: Weil die Gesetze es (im Moment) eben nicht erlauben. Und ob ein Produkt überlebenswichtig oder Luxus ist, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle bei der rechtlichen Betrachtung eines Handels/Kaufes. Ob ich ein Brot oder einen Benz kaufe: Ich habe bei beiden Käufen dieselben Rechte und Pflichten.

Und wenn nur zählt, das sich Anbieter und Kunde einig und nach dem Geschäftsabschluss beide zufrieden sind, dann könnte ich mich auch auf die Straße stellen und Kokain verkaufen. Ich bin zufrieden, der Kunde zufrieden und der Rest der Menschheit wird (zumindest nicht durch den Akt des Kokain-Handels) nicht gestörrt. Who cares ...



LordCrash schrieb:


> Und das Argument, dass irgendjemand übervorteilt wird, zieht hier nicht, da es sich a) um ein Luxusgut handelt und b) die Bedingungen des Vertrages beiden Parteien vor Abschluss des Vertrages eindeutig klar sind.


Wenn die Bedingungen oder Teile eines Vertrages zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusse ungesetzlich sind, sind sie ungesetzlich, unabhängig davon ob eine oder beide Seiten diesen Bedingungen zugestimmt haben.



LordCrash schrieb:


> Der Staat sollte nur dort regulativ eingreifen, wo es auch Sinn machen und den Rest den Kräften des Marktes überlassen. Wenn die Leute keine Lust mehr auf digitale Spiele mit dem Verbot des Weiterverkaufs haben, dann spielen sie sie eben nicht mehr, so einfach ist das. Dann verschwinden diese Anbieter vom Markt. Der Markt kann das selbst regeln, dafür braucht er den Staat nicht.


Entschuldigung, aber der erste Satz könnte so auch im Wahlprogramm der FDP stehen. 

Und wie Mendos bereits geschrieben hat, besitzt Steam mittlerweile ein Quasi-Monopol. Du kannst heutzutage faktisch fast kein PC-Spiel mehr kaufen, was *nicht* an Steam gebunden werden muss. Wenn ich noch die anderen Plattformen wie Origin, Uplay & Co. hinzuzähle, dann kann man die verbleibenden Titel fast an einer Hand abzählen. Das ist zwar übertrieben, aber ich hoffe du weist was ich damit meine.

Und ich weis, ich reite schon wieder darauf herum, aber wenn wir schon bei den Regeln des Marktes sind ... Ein Hersteller stellt ein Produkt her, verkauft es an einen Kunden und damit endet die "Wertschöpfungskette" des Herstellers, auf den weiteren Weg seines Produktes hat er keinen Einfluss mehr. Warum in Gottes Namen soll dieser Erschöpfungsgrundsatz ausgerechnet bei digitalen Produkten (die ja auch hergestellt und verkauft werden) nicht gelten? Das kann ich einfach nicht verstehen.


----------

